# Success Adding (and replacing) drives to Pioneer TiVo/DVD



## tivoupgrade

Here's an update on the Pioneer DVR upgrade movement...

Success with both the addition and replacement of drives in both the Pioneer DVR-57H and Pioneer DVR-810H* units.

Here's the scoop:

1) regardless of whether you plan on replacing or adding a drive you'll need a backup of a DVR-57H image, as the DVR-810H images thusfar have, for some reason, been impervious to utilization by MFStools (ie MFStools doesn't work for the software image on the DVR-810); with that in mind, if you have a DVR-810H you really have no choice whether to replace or not, its just a question of whether you want to replace with one or two drives. if you've got a DVR-57H, you do have the option of simply adding a drive. this can be done with MFStools or BlessTiVo, but bear in mind, that if you add a drive, the two will be married - so best to have a backup in case of a drive failure in the future.

Update: As mentioned previously... many Pioneer 810HS models do not behave "as expected" when it comes to expanding images using the -x or mfsadd commands. Up until a few months ago, there were a few 810HS images floating around that were "expandable" but many folks found that the traditional backup/restore and expand operation did not work as expected. With that said, JamieP developed a tool called "toshiba_unlock" which solves this problem for the Pioneer/Toshiba DVD models that exhibit this behavior. The tool is bundled with our LBA48 CD (free download) available here.

2) for drives greater than 137GB, you'll need a bootable CD, such as our free lba48 cd available here, so that you can fully access the capacity; there are details on using tpip for initializing your swap space on the site, as well in the startup for the bootable drive - but keep in mind that reliably creating a > 127GB swap file on Pioneer units is not yet possible, and that there is a bug in mfsfix on the TiVo 5.2 OS, so its unlikely that anyone will benefit from a > 127GB swap file on these units; you can use MFStools in whatever way you are most comfortable.

3) adding a drive, from a hardware perspective, is not as easy as replacing a drive; you need to remove the DVD recorder and then the tray beneath to expose both IDE interfaces, and replace the secondary IDE interface cable with a dual IDE cable. Removing the tray is not *that* difficult, but you do need an extra long #2 Philips screwdriver to get to one of the screws near the front cover. you will also need to open the DVD drive while the power is on and unsnap the bezel from the front of the drive tray (very easy to do) so that you can slide the DVD drive off the tray from inside. i'm sure we'll have some photos of this shortly.

4) the real issue when adding a drive is where to mount it, and we're considering some possibilities there. SmartStart should handle any concerns related to power (we've tested with a Maxtor and Samsung together), but certainly not a requirement as the unit boots just fine with two drives and the DVD recorder. Cooling is definitely a concern, but not something we're particularly worried about as long as the unit is in a properly ventilated space.

My overall feeling here is that adding a drive is something to shy away from for a variety of reasons, however for those who are 'into it' its certainly quite doable for those willing to completely disassemble what appears to be a nice new toy.

Lou


----------



## Twist

Great! Who is going to be kind enough to share their DVR-57H image so I can upgrade my DVR-810H? =).

-Twist


----------



## 9thTee

You will need a special bracket to mount the second drive and are working on mods to the PTVupgrade/9thTee bracket to accomodate this unit. We will post when more information if available.

Mark
9thTee.com


----------



## boone

Me to please


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by boone _
> *Me to please  *


To quote Robert S,

"click"


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *To quote Robert S,
> 
> "click" *


Lou,

The link isn't working or I don't have access to this thread. Would you confirm please?

Thanks.


----------



## Robert S

Lou had started a thread called something like 'request your images here!' in the hope that people would add to that thread rather than each start a new one. Surprisingly, it was actually working - you'll notice there aren't any 'I'm too lazy to use Google, can someone tell me where a backup is?' threads over the last few days.

Now the thread has disappeared without trace. Hmmmm...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Yes, the thread has disappeared without a trace. I didn't delete it. Nor did I get any emails from the moderators (I sent them an email prior to creating the thread), but I can only assume that someone didn't like it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

A few questions for expanding a 57H image on a 300 GB drive.

1) Boot using Lou's disk. Is the kernal it boots with the one I should be using for my upgrade?
2) Use MFSTOOLS2 to expand the disk.
3) Increase swap size to ??? MB? How do I do this if the max is 127 MB using MFSTOOLS 2?

Any other help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dkostan111

Hi all. I looked around the web, asked around in this forum, and no one had or was willing to give me a 57H image so I could upgrade my 810. It was actually suggested that I just buy the 57H! So I went on my own and managed to do it with the existing tools (MFSTools 2.0). I now have 293 hours of storage on my 810H (with my new 250 Gb hard drive). I would be glad to share extactly what I did with ANYONE that asks (although I did not feel this way at first).

Cheers.


----------



## cap

I'm curious how you did it.
Although I was able to find a 57 image.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *Hi all. I looked around the web, asked around in this forum, and no one had or was willing to give me a 57H image so I could upgrade my 810. It was actually suggested that I just buy the 57H! So I went on my own and managed to do it with the existing tools (MFSTools 2.0). I now have 293 hours of storage on my 810H (with my new 250 Gb hard drive). I would be glad to share extactly what I did with ANYONE that asks (although I did not feel this way at first).
> 
> Cheers. *


I'm very curious. Please tell.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DCIFRTHS _
> *I'm very curious. Please tell. *


There is no mystery here - just use a boot CD with LBA48 support and MFSTOOLS 2 works absolutely fine.


----------



## weaknees

If you attempt to use mfsadd (or restore with -x) with a Pioneer 810H image, mfstool will report that the extra space has been used. But the TiVo won't recognize it - it'll think that you still have between 80 and 90 hours. Maybe that's what's going on here?

dkostan111 - 

Have you verified the increased capacity in your System Information screen?

Michael


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by cap _
> *I'm curious how you did it.
> Although I was able to find a 57 image. *


Did you guys add a large swap file? If so, how? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## dkostan111

Okay. I tried to make post but it was just rejected becuse I put in a URL to the boot disk. I dont know why it worked since I dont know why it did not work before. Here is what I used:


from exisitng rev

5.2.1-01-2-275
DVD FW rev 1.31
THis was updated from the original out of box 810H SW code rev after forcing 2 call ins after getting a lifetime subscription.


To create backup:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

To restore:

restore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

I made the swap size 400 Mbytes for no good reason except that I know it should be ~300 or larger.

Also the system information spreen verified the 293 Hours at lowest quality and 50 at extreme fine.

Cheers.


----------



## dkostan111

Yes I know how to spell...

I also wanted to add that I used the boot disk with LBA (11.5M) from the Hinsdale How-to upgrade page. My thanks goes out to the authors. I would post the link but that's what got my previous post rejected.

Cheers.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *There is no mystery here - just use a boot CD with LBA48 support and MFSTOOLS 2 works absolutely fine. *


Okay that's fine. But why didn't you tell everyone this before since the thread started out with the statement that the 57H image was required to upgrade the 810?


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> * ...I made the swap size 400 Mbytes for no good reason except that I know it should be ~300 or larger.... *


Have you confirmed that the swap is actually there and working? I have been reading that using the MFS Tools disk does not successfully create swaps larger than 127 MB.

Thanks.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by DCIFRTHS _
> *Have you confirmed that the swap is actually there and working? I have been reading that using the MFS Tools disk does not successfully create swaps larger than 127 MB.
> 
> Thanks. *


To tell you the truth I never confirmed it before putting the new upgraded drive back in the 810 unit. I suppose I could pull it back out tomorrow and have a look (I don't have another spare drive to try this out on). When will this become apparent if the swap size is too small?

Cheers.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *Okay that's fine. But why didn't you tell everyone this before since the thread started out with the statement that the 57H image was required to upgrade the 810? *


From your original post it appeared that you had, in fact, used a 57H image. It looked like the 'mystery' was related to the use of mfstools, and not that you'd actually succeeded with an 810 image...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *To tell you the truth I never confirmed it before putting the new upgraded drive back in the 810 unit. I suppose I could pull it back out tomorrow and have a look (I don't have another spare drive to try this out on). When will this become apparent if the swap size is too small?
> 
> Cheers. *


I'm not an expert on this, but I believe you need to get a prompt, and the easiest way to verify a correctly initialized swap is to look at the logs. Maybe Robert, Weaknees or Lou, can post the information or point you to a post.

In the spirirt of this forum, I'm hoping that someone will post a way to get to get the swap working correctly on the Pioneers with large drives.


----------



## weaknees

Interesting development dkostan111; thanks for sharing. We had not tried to backup/restore using the new software version (which was to improve some reported video issues). Hopefully we'll have time today to play with the test machine for a bit.


----------



## generaltso

I tried to put my original 810H image onto a 160GB drive using the process descriped by dkostan111, but it doesn't seem to have worked. Like weaknees described, mfstools reported that the image was expanded, but the TiVo only recognized 82 hours. I'm not sure why it worked for dkostan111 but it didn't work for me (the software revisions are the same).

I'm currently using a 300GB drive that was created with a 57H image thanks to PTVupgrade. But I haven't been able to successfully burn a DVD with this image, which is why I'm interested in replacing the 57H image with an 810H image if it's really possible.

Has anyone else tried this yet?


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *I tried to put my original 810H image onto a 160GB drive using the process descriped by dkostan111, but it doesn't seem to have worked. Like weaknees described, mfstools reported that the image was expanded, but the TiVo only recognized 82 hours. I'm not sure why it worked for dkostan111 but it didn't work for me (the software revisions are the same).
> 
> I'm currently using a 300GB drive that was created with a 57H image thanks to PTVupgrade. But I haven't been able to successfully burn a DVD with this image, which is why I'm interested in replacing the 57H image with an 810H image if it's really possible.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this yet? *


Possibly of interest is that the drive was the same manufacturer and family as the drive in the 810 except larger (maxtor diamond max Plus Kit L01P250) . I used a 250 Gbyte drive and the expanded drive was out of the box new, never had anything installed on it before the image transfer. Same goes for the TIVO drive, I did not use it before I made my image, except that I forced two call ins to get the latest code from the TIVO service. It works great and reports 293 hours, burns DVD, everything.

Not sure if the HD being completely new/empty made a difference or not really using the TIVO before hand made a difference.

The best experiment would be for someone to use the 810H image I created on the exact same new HD drive and then on a different one to see if it makes a difference.

The image is ~800 Mbytes. Any takers for this experiment?


----------



## tangent1138

i have a brand new, never been touched 120gb Maxtor that I can throw your image on, see if it works.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by tangent1138 _
> *i have a brand new, never been touched 120gb Maxtor that I can throw your image on, see if it works. *


Please PM me if there are other takers for this experiment.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *Please PM me if there are other takers for this experiment. *


On second thought please dont PM me (except for tangent1138) since this could get out of control quickly. tangent1138 please PM me and we can figure out how to set up this experiment. Thanks.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *I tried to put my original 810H image onto a 160GB drive using the process descriped by dkostan111, but it doesn't seem to have worked. Like weaknees described, mfstools reported that the image was expanded, but the TiVo only recognized 82 hours. I'm not sure why it worked for dkostan111 but it didn't work for me (the software revisions are the same).
> 
> I'm currently using a 300GB drive that was created with a 57H image thanks to PTVupgrade. But I haven't been able to successfully burn a DVD with this image, which is why I'm interested in replacing the 57H image with an 810H image if it's really possible.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this yet? *


Also one thing I forgot to mention because I did/do not think it made a difference but I'm bringing it up now since I wanted to thorough. After restoring the image to the larger drive I hit ctrl-c and then re-booted with the boot-CD and started to run the copykern(?) script command. I made it all the way to the last set of menus that asked to pick which LBA kern to use but it just listed a number of series 1 tivos. I hit ctrl-C at this point and shutdown without picking any of the selections, removed the drive and installed it in the 810.

I dont think the above made a difference but like I said, I am including it to be thorough. I will be working with someone over the next 1.5 weeks to try out my 810 image on some virgin drives like the one I used for my upgrade drive. Hopefully we will find a way to repeat my past success. Hang in there.

Cheers.


----------



## generaltso

Thanks for the work dkostan111. If you need somebody else to help in testing, I've got a Maxtor 160GB drive free to play with.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *I tried to put my original 810H image onto a 160GB drive using the process descriped by dkostan111, but it doesn't seem to have worked. Like weaknees described, mfstools reported that the image was expanded, but the TiVo only recognized 82 hours. I'm not sure why it worked for dkostan111 but it didn't work for me (the software revisions are the same).
> 
> I'm currently using a 300GB drive that was created with a 57H image thanks to PTVupgrade. But I haven't been able to successfully burn a DVD with this image, which is why I'm interested in replacing the 57H image with an 810H image if it's really possible.
> 
> Has anyone else tried this yet? *


General,

Not sure why you are unable to burn using that image; if you want to send the drive back to us for re-imaging, please email me privately and we can make arrangements.


----------



## generaltso

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## tangent1138

Success!

Last night my friend and I were able to duplicate Dkostan111's results upgrading an 810H without a 57H image. here's the steps we took:

Tivo software version: 5.2.1-01-2-275
Pioneer DVD Firmware: rev 1.31
Old TiVo drive: 80 gig Maxtor Diamondmax
New TiVo drive: 250 gig Maxtor Diamondmax Plus (on sale this week at Fry's for $145 after $30 mail in rebate)

1) burned a copy of the MFStools 2.0 cd that has LBA48 support, available from Ptvupgrade.com here:

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/downloads/ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso

2) put tivo backup file in the root directory of the fat32 drive

3) hooked up drives as follows:

Primary Master - Fat32 system drive = hda
Secondary Master - new TiVo drive (250 gig Maxtor) = hdc
Secondary Slave - cd-rom drive = hdd

4) changed boot sequence in bios to boot from the cd drive first

5) booted with MFStools 2.0 cd

6) At # prompt, typed the following commands to mount my fat32 drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

7) Then, to restore backup typed:

mfsrestore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

8) After it finished, we did the following, just to duplicate exactly dkostan111's steps:

control-alt-delete to reboot the Mfstools 2.0 cd. when you get to # prompt again, typed "copykern" to
load the kern copying utility. go through copykern until you get to a list of Series 1 tivo kernels. Hit "control-C" when you get to this

list. this will exit you out. again, we don't think this really did anything, but we were just duplicating dkostan111's steps exactly.

9) installed new TiVo drive in 810H.

10) powered up 810H. just to be sure, we ran "Clear and Delete" command under the Settings> Restart menu. not sure if this did anything,

but we were just trying to be thorough.

11) before we could get the network running again we had to string a phone to it and do several system calls. not sure if this because we

ran "Clear and Delete" or if we would've had to do it anyway. But after several calls, network worked, HMO was enabled again, and the

updated size was:

Extreme = 50 hrs
High = 99 hrs
Medium = 127 hrs
Basic= 293 hrs

Much thanks goes to Dkostan111 for discovering this and helping us duplicate it. now that we can duplicate it, the next question is if a

non-maxtor drive will work. looks like we don't need 57H image after all...


----------



## damagi

> _Originally posted by tangent1138 _
> *7) Then, to restore backup typed:
> 
> mfsrestore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc
> *


that wont properly initialize the swap file. check the mfstools threads regarding the issue, but basically you need to run mkswap as i recall. its due to a bug in mfstools.


----------



## deadenders

Thanks to all involved; tangent1138 & dkostan111. We worked long into the night. So far everything seems to be running smooth! I have even noticed that the system reboots faster with the new drive.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by damagi _
> *that wont properly initialize the swap file. check the mfstools threads regarding the issue, but basically you need to run mkswap as i recall. its due to a bug in mfstools. *


I have been trying to get an answer on initializing the large swap file, but no one seems to have an answer. Here's one place I asked.

One company I spoke to says the swap is not necessary, and the other company says that they do have a way of initializing the large swap, but can't release the information due to competitive reasons.


----------



## generaltso

I followed tangent1138's instuctions to the letter, but it still didn't work. After putting the new drive in my 810, running "clear and delete everything" and going through the setup again, TiVo still reports the capacity as being 82 hours.

As far as I can tell, the only two differences are that I am using a Maxtor MaxLine II 300GB hard drive and I used an image that was created from my 810 (not dkostan111's 810 image).

I'm stumped.


----------



## deadenders

Was your backup a "Virgin" Backup like dkostan111's 810 image. I think that may be the key.


----------



## generaltso

No, it wasn't. I'm hesitant to wipe out everything on my original TiVo drive if I don't know for sure that it's going to work. Dkostan111, would you be willing to share your 810 image so we can figure out if that's really the key? We'll get this thing figured out eventually.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *No, it wasn't. I'm hesitant to wipe out everything on my original TiVo drive if I don't know for sure that it's going to work. Dkostan111, would you be willing to share your 810 image so we can figure out if that's really the key? We'll get this thing figured out eventually. *


I would not mind sharing the image with other 810H owners but it's huge (>800 MBytes). With Tivo cracking down I'm not sure of the best way to do this. Technically you own the SW since you own an 810...Maybe someone could PM me about the right way to do this.

As far as properly initializing the swap... I don't have a clue. All I can say is that its been running fine for over a week with heavy use. Thank you tangent1138 for duplicating my results, enjoy those 293 hours! Maybe the key was a virgin image, the brand new replacement drive, or combination thereof. What did deadenders use for the replacement drive and image?

Dean


----------



## generaltso

I took the plunge and did a "clear and delete everything" on my original 810 drive so that I could create a "virgin" image. I created an image immediately after the "clear and delete" had finished, expanded the image onto the 300GB drive and ran through the initial setup. It still only reported 82 hours. 

So I put the original drive back in and ran through the initial setup again. After the setup finished, I created another image and expanded it onto the 300GB drive. It still only reported 82 hours.

Next I expanded both of the images onto a 160GB Maxtor drive. Each time, the TiVo only reported 82 hours.

I can't figure out what I'm missing here.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by tangent1138 _
> *Success!
> 
> 10) powered up 810H. just to be sure, we ran "Clear and Delete" command under the Settings> Restart menu. not sure if this did anything,
> 
> but we were just trying to be thorough.
> 
> 11) before we could get the network running again we had to string a phone to it and do several system calls. not sure if this because we
> 
> ran "Clear and Delete" or if we would've had to do it anyway. *


I didn't run the Clear and Delete after I did my restore but its good that you tried this anyway.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *I took the plunge and did a "clear and delete everything" on my original 810 drive so that I could create a "virgin" image. I created an image immediately after the "clear and delete" had finished, expanded the image onto the 300GB drive and ran through the initial setup. It still only reported 82 hours.
> 
> So I put the original drive back in and ran through the initial setup again. After the setup finished, I created another image and expanded it onto the 300GB drive. It still only reported 82 hours.
> 
> Next I expanded both of the images onto a 160GB Maxtor drive. Each time, the TiVo only reported 82 hours.
> 
> I can't figure out what I'm missing here. *


Since no one has verified this solution for anything but a Maxtor 250 GB drive I'm not sure what to say. In addition you image was not really a virgin since you did use the unit. I think that its important that we find out what deadenders used for an image and drive. Tangent1138 and I used the identical image and identical replacement drives.


----------



## tangent1138

actually, deadenders is my friend that i mentioned in my post. we did the upgrade together, so we only count as one...


----------



## generaltso

Dkostan111, I'll PM you so we can figure out how to transfer the image. If I can get it to work with my 300GB drive and your image, that will prove that it's the virgin image that makes all the difference. If it still doesn't work with your image, it must have something to do with the 250GB drive that you and tangent1138 used.


----------



## cthulhu944

I have a virgin 250gig WD hard drive. I would be willing to deflower it in the name of Science and tivo expansion. If someone has the working 810 image I'd be willing to try it out. Just PM me with the details.


----------



## deadenders

Well the drive has been going well for a few days now. I'm recording about 4hrs a day and burning about 1 -2 DVD-Rs a day as well. The only problem I have (as minor as it is) is that the new 250GB HD is loud as all get out. Besides that everything is great so far.


----------



## generaltso

Deadenders, you should run Maxtor's AMSET Accoustic Management Utility on your drive. It will make it much quieter.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by deadenders _
> *Well the drive has been going well for a few days now. I'm recording about 4hrs a day and burning about 1 -2 DVD-Rs a day as well. The only problem I have (as minor as it is) is that the new 250GB HD is loud as all get out. Besides that everything is great so far. *


Deadenders -

My guess is that your swap file has not been created properly. If you used anything larger than -s 127 during your restore, and did not manually create your swap file, then chances are you have no swap file at all; just a partition. To verify this, you can remove your drive from your TiVo; boot with the lba38 CD and mount the /var partition - eg: mount /dev/hdc9 /mnt (assuming you are on secondary master).

Then cd to /mnt/log and do a "vi" on the file Kernel -- go all the way to the end and than work your way backwards to look for where the swap partition is accessed - you'll see whether the swap partition is successfully created or whether there is an error creating it and a failure of the swapon command.

If you find that the swap file has not been created, you need to do one of two things:

1) boot our universal boot CD (or even the Kazmyr CD) but not in 'noswap' mode, then run mkswap /dev/hdc8

or

2) restore your drive again with -s 127 and the swap file will be automatically and correctly created the first time its booted in your TiVo

Hope that helps,
Lou


----------



## deadenders

Thanks. I'll take a look at it in the next day or so.


----------



## cthulhu944

try 1: I received a 57h image from someone on the board and ran restore to my drive with it. The restore got to be around 99.99% complete and then it bombed with a message like "decompression failure". I thought that since it got to be so close to finished maybe I could go ahead and expand it--no dice, when I ran mfsadd it complained about the partition table not being there. I don't really know what went wrong with this restore, my only guess is that the 57h image I received must have been corrupted. I think my drive is ok, because after try 2 I had a working drive (minus any expansion).

try 2: I tried to do a back up of my 810 to the new drive--I did a restore on the new drive. One thing of note is that when I first booted the new expanded drive it took a long time to boot. My guess is that it detected something hosed and rebuilt the system to be a factory default of 82 hours. I also did a clear/delete all after the new drive booted, but that didn't help.

I have been looking around the net on what MFSTools does besides adding the new partitions, but there doesn't seem to be any info that I've found so far. My guess is that MFS tools creates the new MFS partitions, then makes some sort of update in the tivo application software (probably a simple config file update) so that TiVo knows to use the new partition. I believe that the first part of this is working -- and this is why MFSadd always reports that the tivo is already expanded, but the second part fails. Is there anyone outhere familiar with the MFStools internals? I'd like to figure this out, but without an understanding of MFStools I'd be starting from scratch.

With that in mind, I would appriciate any of the following: a working 57h image, a working 810 image, and/or any sort of explanation of what the MFSAdd process does with enough technical detail to troubleshoot what's going wrong with the 810.

Thanks in advance
David


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Deadenders -
> 
> My guess is that your swap file has not been created properly. *


Isn't swap space equivalent to a page file in windows? In which case I thought this would extend physical memory with virtual memory so that the OS doesn't go belly up if needs more space than there physically exists. In which case why does the unit still work if it needs more memory than is physically available and no swap exists? I thought that when the swap space is heavily used you end up getting the most hits to the hard drive since the OS is swapping data from/to physical memory and the virtual memory on the HD. Maybe you could clarify why the HD would be used more if the swap was not working but the unit still does not crash. I really would like to understand this. Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *Isn't swap space equivalent to a page file in windows? In which case I thought this would extend physical memory with virtual memory so that the OS doesn't go belly up if needs more space than there physically exists. In which case why does the unit still work if it needs more memory than is physically available and no swap exists? I thought that when the swap space is heavily used you end up getting the most hits to the hard drive since the OS is swapping data from/to physical memory and the virtual memory on the HD. Maybe you could clarify why the HD would be used more if the swap was not working but the unit still does not crash. I really would like to understand this. Thanks. *


Swap space is an extension of memory that applies to any computer system running an operating system with a virtual memory architecture and I think your interpretation is correct, but I do not know about the 'page file' in Windows so I won't draw a parallel there. I do not know enough about how memory is managed or the swap file utilized during the TiVo systems normal course of operation, however I have witnessed a scenario exactly like yours - more than typical activity of the hard drive in the abscence of a swap file on the appropriate partition. Its possible that its simply the sounds of the heads seeking back and forth as the errors are spewing into the log files when its not there - take a look at your log files btw, if there is no swap file you will know what I mean.

Its also possible that the TiVo has run out of physical and virtual memory and its 'thrashing' as well - I do not know how much memory the typical working set of the TiVo OS and APPS requires, so that is only speculation.


----------



## Robert S

Yes, it's exactly like paging in Windows ('swap' is an inaccurate term for what is actually paging, but it's what Unix people call it). The difference is that the paging file is actually a partition, not a file that can grow and shrink as needed (Windows 3 had an option to use a fixed swap file if you remember that far back).

The Linux VM is really nicely designed and makes very good use of both RAM and swap to optimise performance. In particular, RAM will almost always be fully utilised - any RAM not being actively used by the system or applications will be assigned to a cache for the disk drivers. So you should always get a good balance between disk caching (to speed access to files) and holding data in RAM (to avoid swapping).

So if there's no swap available to dump little-used code out of RAM, the disk caches will be very small and therefore disk activity will be higher. This has nothing to do with recording and playback of video streams, BTW, this only affects the software and the Guide DB.

If the system runs out of memory completely, then Linux will do its best to keep the system running. The Linux kernel and its drives will already be in RAM, so they're safe, and there's more than enough room to start tivoapp, so that should be safe too, but things that get started later, like the Indexer, may not be able to get enough RAM to start or to complete if there's no swap available.

This stealthy approach to caching makes it very hard to know exactly what the true working set is. However, it does seem that TiVoes ship with about the right amount of RAM as they behave a little oddly with no swap at all. The peak memory allocation seems to be when the Indexer runs, but even then, only a few tens of megs of swap are used.

The reason for concern about swap is that mfsfix - the 'Green Screen of Death' - allocates huge amounts of memory (the current best estimate is 1/2Mib for every 1Gib of disk space!) and can get stuck if that allocation fails.

If you work that out, 127Mb of swap plus most of the 32Mb system RAM works out as enough swap for about 300Gb of disk space, so most of the time running mfsrestore with -s 127 solves all the problems.

If you have (or intend to have) more than 300Gb, you may need more swap if you ever get a GSOD, so it's a good idea to use larger values for -s. That means having to initialise the swap by hand as mfsrestore can only make old-style swap signatures that are limited to 127Mb.

With tpip, this isn't really a problem anymore, but if you wanted to make a 300Mb (or whatever) swap partition and then intialise it with mkswap -v0 /dev/hdX8 (which /always/ works), your TiVo would have more than enough swap for normal operations and you'd only have to figure out how to initialise the swap partition properly if you got a GSOD and got stuck. (If the GSOD got stuck without the oversized swap partition and you didn't have the unused space in the swap partition available, you'd have to reimage the TiVo from a backup file).

(Hoping that makes sense - getting a bit sleepy here...)


----------



## tivoupgrade

Just one point of contention with what Robert S said... If you try to do a mkswap with the lba48 CD, I don't think it will work properly. You need to boot with a 'noswap' kernel, ie the PTVupgrade 6e or 7e Universal Boot CD or Kazmyr, and then do the mkswap. I need to go back and try it with -v0 though to see if I'm wrong on that.


----------



## Robert S

Well, people have been doing my 'rescue' on Series 2's for about 18 months and no-one ever reported a problem with mkswap -v0 in that context. I was therefore assuming there was something odd about mkswap -v1, but I suppose it could be something to do with the LBA-48 environment (either on the boot disk or the TiVo).


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *Well, people have been doing my 'rescue' on Series 2's for about 18 months and no-one ever reported a problem with mkswap -v0 in that context. I was therefore assuming there was something odd about mkswap -v1, but I suppose it could be something to do with the LBA-48 environment (either on the boot disk or the TiVo). *


I will look into this and let you know.


----------



## generaltso

Success!

Apparently it's all about the image. I tried everything under the sun with the image I created from my original 810H, but nothing would expand the drive. But for some unkown reason, the image that was originally created from dkostan111's 810H works like a charm. I successfully expanded the image to a 160GB Maxtor drive and a 300GB Maxtor drive. They reported 185 hours and 314 hours respectively.

You don't need to do anything special during the restore. I just did a plain old mfsrestore with 127MB of swap. There is no need to run the copykern utility, but you will need to run "clear and delete everything" so that the TiVo software will grab your TiVo service number.

Thanks again to dkostan111, tangent1138, and deadenders!


----------



## weaknees

So what hardware shows in your System Information screen - 57H or 810H?

Michael


----------



## generaltso

It shows 810-H-S.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

generaltso:

You say that you are running a 300GB drive with 128MB of swap? If this is correct, will you please post back, and let me know how things are running over the next few days? I am thinking of ding the same upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## generaltso

Sure thing. I've actually been running a 57H image with 127MB of swap for a while now and it works fine. I'm not sure how well it would recover from a GSOD, but normal operations seem to be flawless.


----------



## weaknees

OK - so it looks like some images or processes are different than others.

Michael


----------



## generaltso

My guess is that some 810s were released with a slightly different form of the software on them. The versions are all the same, but something is different. This allows some 810s to be upgraded with mfstools, while others cannot. Of course, I can't confirm this, but that's what it's looking like.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *So what hardware shows in your System Information screen - 57H or 810H?
> 
> Michael *


So you think I was trying to pull a fast one and sent out a 57H image claiming it to be an 810H. Nope. Its an 810 as I have always said.


----------



## weaknees

No - not at all. Just trying to get all of the details. Pioneer could have switched images, expanded TiVos could change info on dial-in (a la the HDVR2 to HDVR3 issue), a rev of the software might show a more generic "Pioneer 275-" etc.

Michael


----------



## cthulhu944

I have a working 292 hour 810 tivo now!!

Big thanks to dkostan111 and generaltso for all the help.

I expanded the image onto a 250gig western digital 7200 spin 8meg cache drive . I used a -s option of 127 to avoid any issues with the swap file. The only issue I have is that it is a bit noisier with the faster drive. I'm considering puting some sort of sound absorbing material inside the case to reduce the noise. It's not that bad, but I think a simple mod could reduce the noise back to where it was before the upgrade.


----------



## weaknees

Excellent - thanks for the post. Did you use dkostan111's image or did you make one of your own?

Michael


----------



## deadenders

> The only issue I have is that it is a bit noisier with the faster drive.


I have the same problem with my 250 Maxtor. Not a big problem.


----------



## generaltso

Deadenders, you should run AMSET to put your drive in quiet mode. It made my drive a whole lot quieter. You can download it from Maxtor's website here:

http://maxtor.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/maxtor.cfg/php/enduser/olh_adp.php?p_faqid=1200

cthulhu944, this won't run on your Western Digital drive but WD probably has a similar utility.


----------



## weaknees

We've started using Maxtor QuickView drives in these boxes, and they really are noticeably quieter than the WD drives and the stock desktop Maxtor drives.

Michael


----------



## deadenders

Thanks Generaltso! Tangent1138 had mentioned something like this to me last night. I'll try it this weekend.


----------



## cthulhu944

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *Excellent - thanks for the post. Did you use dkostan111's image or did you make one of your own?
> 
> Michael *


It was dkostan111's image. I think there is something special about the time and manner in which he made the image. I did effectively the same backup/restore with my own drive and it didn't work. I think the key is that his image was made prior to completing the guide setup for the first time.

generaltso, thanks for the suggestion on the quiet mode utilities. I'll check out the WD website and if I find anything worth trying I'll post back for anyone else who wants to upgrade with WD drives.


----------



## dkostan111

I was wondering if deadenders or tangent1138 ever pulled the drive and checked the kernel log file to see if indeed the swap was not correctly created when we did the -s 400 restore instead of the -s 128. I was thinking on checking this over the weekend possibly but was wondering of anyone else already did.

As far as noise, my 250 isn't terrible but I do notice a faint but distint click about every 2 - 10 seconds but again it is still not bad. It is noiser than the 80Gbyte maxtore I used when upgrading my old SVR-2000. Otherwise it has been stellar.


Another thing I wanted to bring up to the forum is overall video quality of the 810H. I have noticed from time to time (~every 1-3 minutes) that even when the scene does not really transition or have too much motion, I do get some minor and momentary mpeg artifacts (at an sp recording setting). Has any else noticed this? Its not terrible but I dont remember anything like this with my old SVR-2000.


----------



## cthulhu944

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> ...
> Another thing I wanted to bring up to the forum is overall video quality of the 810H. I have noticed from time to time (~every 1-3 minutes) that even when the scene does not really transition or have too much motion, I do get some minor and momentary mpeg artifacts (at an sp recording setting). Has any else noticed this? Its not terrible but I dont remember anything like this with my old SVR-2000. [/B]


Yes I have notice the same thing. After doing some searching on the forums here I discovered that it is basically a design compromise in order to have "DVD compliant" recordings. In short, all recordings on the pioneer DVD recorders are made at a resolution of 720x480 which is the standard for DVD video. At that resolution you must have a very high data rate (read quality setting). Even at high and super-fine settings (highest data rates) it is still possible to saturate the MPEG chip on the tivo which results in the mpeg artifacts you are seeing. For comparison purposes I have been told that the "best" quality setting on other series 2 tivos (and I guess series 1 tivos) is something like 520 x 480, and "basic" quality is something like 320 x 480.

When I first got my Pioneer unit I was furrious over the quality until I understood the issues behind it. I called Pioneer tech support and was told "Pioneer is aware of the issue and is working with TIVO for a fix". I expect that they will add something to the quality settings to allow you to reduce the resolution for a given quality level which should fix the artifact problem at the cost of not being able to produce DVD compliant recordings. This is speculation--they might do nothing at all, but I think that sets them up for all sorts of consumer complaints.

It is my belief that even if a recording isn't 100% DVD compliant (recorded at a resolution other than 720x480) it should still play in most DVD players.

Until that is fixed, I will just record everything at super-fine or best quality -- hence the reason for my upgrade here.


----------



## generaltso

Yes, there's a lot of chatter in the forums about the lousy picture quality of the Pioneer boxes. There's also a flickering problem that seems to be plagueing a lot of them. Pioneer says that they know about these problems and they will be "fixed" in a future software update. As long as you have a big enough drive to record everything at the Extreme setting, the picture quality is good enough. Of course, this limits you to 1 hour per DVD.


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *Yes, it's exactly like paging in Windows ('swap' is an inaccurate term for what is actually paging, but it's what Unix people call it). The difference is that the paging file is actually a partition, not a file that can grow and shrink as needed (Windows 3 had an option to use a fixed swap file if you remember that far back).
> 
> The Linux VM is really nicely designed and makes very good use of both RAM and swap to optimise performance. In particular, RAM will almost always be fully utilised - any RAM not being actively used by the system or applications will be assigned to a cache for the disk drivers. So you should always get a good balance between disk caching (to speed access to files) and holding data in RAM (to avoid swapping).
> 
> So if there's no swap available to dump little-used code out of RAM, the disk caches will be very small and therefore disk activity will be higher. This has nothing to do with recording and playback of video streams, BTW, this only affects the software and the Guide DB.
> 
> If the system runs out of memory completely, then Linux will do its best to keep the system running. The Linux kernel and its drives will already be in RAM, so they're safe, and there's more than enough room to start tivoapp, so that should be safe too, but things that get started later, like the Indexer, may not be able to get enough RAM to start or to complete if there's no swap available.
> 
> This stealthy approach to caching makes it very hard to know exactly what the true working set is. However, it does seem that TiVoes ship with about the right amount of RAM as they behave a little oddly with no swap at all. The peak memory allocation seems to be when the Indexer runs, but even then, only a few tens of megs of swap are used.
> 
> The reason for concern about swap is that mfsfix - the 'Green Screen of Death' - allocates huge amounts of memory (the current best estimate is 1/2Mib for every 1Gib of disk space!) and can get stuck if that allocation fails.
> 
> If you work that out, 127Mb of swap plus most of the 32Mb system RAM works out as enough swap for about 300Gb of disk space, so most of the time running mfsrestore with -s 127 solves all the problems.
> 
> If you have (or intend to have) more than 300Gb, you may need more swap if you ever get a GSOD, so it's a good idea to use larger values for -s. That means having to initialise the swap by hand as mfsrestore can only make old-style swap signatures that are limited to 127Mb.
> 
> With tpip, this isn't really a problem anymore, but if you wanted to make a 300Mb (or whatever) swap partition and then intialise it with mkswap -v0 /dev/hdX8 (which /always/ works), your TiVo would have more than enough swap for normal operations and you'd only have to figure out how to initialise the swap partition properly if you got a GSOD and got stuck. (If the GSOD got stuck without the oversized swap partition and you didn't have the unused space in the swap partition available, you'd have to reimage the TiVo from a backup file).
> 
> (Hoping that makes sense - getting a bit sleepy here...) *


Well, in the name of furthering the understanding of whether the restore with the -s 400 I originally did on my unique 810H image had the effect of properly creating and init'ing the 400Mbyte swap, I did the following:

1. booted from the lba48 cd

2. Looked at the kernel log and saw only entries like the following over and over:

R_target 4620 kbps .....
Parms ....
Run Correction -464 433 30

3. An finally against my gut feeling (since I saw no entries that I thought indicated a swap problem) I ran the mkswap -v0 /dev/hda8 (my drive was master primary) and the message back said it truncated my swap to 133Mbytes and created a swap of about the same (133 Mbytes) size (but not exactly) of type 0.

4. Put the drive back in the TIVO and all worked fine just the same as before I did the above.

So the question I have is -> what happened? Was my 400 mbtye swap there all along and working fine AND I possible screwed myself in the event of a future GSOD since my new swap is 133 Mbytes? What do you think Robert? I could always restore again but I was wondering what anyone else might be able to extract from the above. Thanks.


----------



## dkostan111

Another observation after I did the procedure of my last email is that my drive appears to be somewhat noisier... But definetly not any better...


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by dkostan111 _
> *Well, in the name of furthering the understanding of whether the restore with the -s 400 I originally did on my unique 810H image had the effect of properly creating and init'ing the 400Mbyte swap, I did the following:
> 
> 1. booted from the lba48 cd
> 
> 2. Looked at the kernel log and saw only entries like the following over and over:
> 
> R_target 4620 kbps .....
> Parms ....
> Run Correction -464 433 30
> 
> 3. An finally against my gut feeling (since I saw no entries that I thought indicated a swap problem) I ran the mkswap -v0 /dev/hda8 (my drive was master primary) and the message back said it truncated my swap to 133Mbytes and created a swap of about the same (133 Mbytes) size (but not exactly) of type 0.
> 
> 4. Put the drive back in the TIVO and all worked fine just the same as before I did the above.
> 
> So the question I have is -> what happened? Was my 400 mbtye swap there all along and working fine AND I possible screwed myself in the event of a future GSOD since my new swap is 133 Mbytes? What do you think Robert? I could always restore again but I was wondering what anyone else might be able to extract from the above. Thanks. *


Did you take a look at your kernel log files? That will show whether you previously had a 400MB or 133MB swap file (now you definitely have a 133MB swap file because you manually created one)...
Lou


----------



## Robert S

The only way to be sure is to read the logs and identify the lines that refer to activating swap. Swap is activated before the clock is set, so you're looking for lines dated just after midnight on the 1st of Jan 1970. There will be three lines if activation failed, but I think just one if activation succeeds, which can be quite hard to spot.

Something like "grep -C swap /mnt/log/kernel" might help you find the right lines.

It certainly seems like the -v0 initialisation succeed - mkswap knows about the 128Mb limit and warns you that you're only getting 133 million bytes of swap even though the partition is larger. I don't recall ever seeing a problem with -v0 once people have got to that stage.

128Mb of swap is plenty for ordinary operations. The only circumstance in which you would have to revisit the issue is if you got a GSOD that kept rebooting. If you never get a GSOD or you get a GSOD that goes away on its own, then you have nothing to worry about. Hopefully by the time that happens these sorts of issues will be well understood and you'll be able to initialise the full swap partition very easily.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Note: On the PC/BOOTCD I use, I often get a 'bus error' when grepping through the log files so you may not be able to grep out all the matching entrys. You can also "vi" the file and and then type /swap and then just use the "n" key to advance to each matching occurrence...


----------



## Robert S

If you're really struggling (either with Linux itself, or you just want to be able to look at the logs and read this web site), you can copy the file(s) into your Windows drive for further study:

mkdir /mnt/win
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win
mkdir /mnt/tivo
mount /dev/hdc9 /mnt/tivo
cp /mnt/tivo/log/kernel /mnt/win
umount -a -f -r

You can then use WordPad (or anything other than Notepad!) to read the log in Windows. You can even paste into a post if you wish.


----------



## deadenders

This may be the wrong place to ask this but is there any way to view the log files of the 810 without taking the drive out of the box? Backdoor codes or another way?


----------



## dkostan111

> _Originally posted by Robert S _
> *The only way to be sure is to read the logs and identify the lines that refer to activating swap. Swap is activated before the clock is set, so you're looking for lines dated just after midnight on the 1st of Jan 1970. There will be three lines if activation failed, but I think just one if activation succeeds, which can be quite hard to spot.
> 
> Something like "grep -C swap /mnt/log/kernel" might help you find the right lines.
> 
> It certainly seems like the -v0 initialisation succeed - mkswap knows about the 128Mb limit and warns you that you're only getting 133 million bytes of swap even though the partition is larger. I don't recall ever seeing a problem with -v0 once people have got to that stage.
> 
> *


Yes I guess I dindn't do a thorough search with vi since it was late and its been years since I used it last(couldn't remember the seach command use). Also You are correct also in that it reported ~133 million bytes (~127 Mbytes) and not 133Mbytes (normally it bugs me when they are interchanged too).

Anyways I think I'm done cracking the case open unless a future GSOD wont go away. Thanks for the help; maybe someone else will pull the logs and do a thorough search for the sake of putting it to rest.


----------



## Robert S

Presumably the backdoor codes for reading logs are still there. The problem would be that the backdoor activation code is different for each version of the TiVo software and the code for 4.0 and 5.0 hasn't been divulged.


----------



## Cougar

> _Originally posted by tangent1138 _
> *Success!
> 
> Last night my friend and I were able to duplicate Dkostan111's results upgrading an 810H without a 57H image. here's the steps we took:
> 
> ....
> 
> ]
> 
> Just looking for a summary of this upgrade to try out - this post looks like it has the all steps needed to do this - the Maxtor 250GB seems like a good and safe bet. However, unless you have a virgin 810H hard drive (mines months old by now) it sounds like I can't make the backup myself and need to get Dkostan111's (or another similar image to do this, right?*


----------



## deadenders

I would say yes.


----------



## generaltso

There's definitely something different about the image, but nobody really knows what exactly. I tried creating the image with my 810 drive after performing a "clear and delete everything", which should have made it a "virgin" drive, but mfsadd still didn't work. Dkostan111's image, however, worked perfectly. Dkostan111 hadn't recorded anything before he created the image, but he did run through the guided setup and update to the newest software version, so I'm not sure that I would really call his a "virgin" either. But his image works, so who knows?

Cougar, if you haven't already tried the upgrade with your own image, I would suggest you give it a try. It will either work or it won't. If it doesn't work, post back here and I'm sure we can help you out with Dkostan111's image. By the way, there doesn't seem to be anything special about the 250GB target drive. It tried it on 160GB and 300GB drives and it works fine.


----------



## bandit1170

I would like to get a copy of the only known working 810 image. I would very much like to upgrade to the larger drive. Anybody out there willing to share it?

Thank you.

db


----------



## generaltso

Bandit1170, PM me if you still need it and we can make arrangements. Make sure you try the upgrade with your 810 image first. I'd like to see if we can find another 810 that produces an upgradable image.


----------



## Fanboy

I have been able to back up my 810 and restore it to a 250g western digital hard drive. 
Recording Capacity: variable, up to 291 
Software version: 5.2-01-2-275

I have recorded to a CD-R, CD-RW. I also erased and re-recorded on the same CD-RW. 

I'm going to write up step by step what I did keep in mind I'm no Linix guru.
My Tivo was a real virgin I never plugged it in till after I did the swap. 
It's been sitting in the box for over 2 weeks. I chose the WD hard drive because Frys had them for $104 after $70 dollar rebate. I took all of the suggestions from all of the forms and just went for it.


----------



## Fanboy

I forgot to hit the spell checker before I submitted.

I'm also thinking of the best way for the group to test my image with out getting in trouble


----------



## ericthebikeman

I grabbed a pioneer 810 Saturday night and noticed this thread. So for this to work I have to have a 810H that was NEVER powered up to make an image to restore to a new drive?


----------



## generaltso

Nobody really knows. I would recommend making an image before you do anything to the unit just in case. I have a fealing that it doesn't really matter what you do to the drive before making the image. I think there's just something different in the software on newer units that allows mfstools to work.


----------



## ericthebikeman

dkostan was saying that maybe a brand new drive is required. Couldn't you use the drive utilities from maxtor or WD to write zeros to the disk leaving it completely blank?
Didn't try it myself but I thought I would bring it up as a remote possibility.


----------



## weaknees

mfstools just overwrites the drive - it acts as if it's blank. It doesn't even check the drive to see if it works properly, really. So having a blank drive shouldn't have any effect on the upgrade.

FWIW - we've tried to replicate this with used and blank drives, to no avail. It really seems to be the image.

Michael


----------



## generaltso

It's definitely the image. The question is what's unique about the image. I think it's a difference in the software.


----------



## weaknees

Must be - they must have shipped slightly different versions in there.

Michael


----------



## ericthebikeman

I think I'm going to try it with a new off the shelf 810H. I'm kind of reluctant though since it is a new 1 year warranty. Wonder if visa gold warranty coverage is also voided by opening it up.



Well if I do try it would it be beneficial to anyone if I took the unpowered unit, restore the image from that unit to a big drive, test it. Then restore a used image to an identical drive to see what that does or has it been determined that a virgin image is absolutely required, unless some other breakthrough is found.


----------



## weaknees

The issue will really be whether the first test works. If it does, then you likely have a golden image. You can try it on a used drive, but I'm pretty sure it'll work if it did on a new one.

Michael


----------



## generaltso

Yeah, I'd be interested to see A) do mfstools work with your "virgin" image and B) do mfstools work on an image created after you've been using the unit for a little while. My hunch is that if A works, B will work too.

Don't worry about voiding your warranty. The 810 does not have any sort of tamper detection sticker, so Pioneer would have no way of knowing that you cracked the case.


----------



## cthulhu944

I wonder if the size of a virgin 810 image would be smaller. The dkonstan111 image is 800 meg--and it is my understanding that he plugged the unit in and ran through part of the guide setup to get the updates. A drive image fresh from the factory might be quite a bit smaller. A smaller image is a lot more convenent for people to get.

Of course this is all a moot point if the new drives comming out of the factory work with the mfs tools even after the guide setup.


----------



## talosiv

Another data point:

Drive: WD2500JBRTL 250 GB ($139 after rebate at Circuit City)

Used dkostan111's image, pvtupgrade lba48 bootdisk, and his exact restore command line published earlier in the thread

291 hours. Woo hoo !

No luck with images from the unit itself (I've been using it since Christmas). It really must be something about his image.

Rich


----------



## ericthebikeman

Another success!

I made an image from a new unit built on October 2003 and restored it to a Maxtor L01P200. I followed the directions dsostan except I didn't do the clear and delete after install. The image was 1705MB uncompressed and about 50% compression, I must admit I didn't plug the drive with the backup file into my windows box to find the exact compressed size.

I have 40 hours on Extreme
80 High
158 Medium
234 Basic 

Every thing seems fine, I am making the last service call for get my USB networking adapter supported.

SV: 5.2-01-2-275
DVD: 1.31
Maxtor 200GB "Ultra Series" Model # L01P200


----------



## Fanboy

I took my original hard drive placed it back into my Tivo powered it up went thru the set up forced 3 connections ( i don't have a land phone). I then removed the drive and did the same steps as with the 250gig drive on a 160 gig drive and it did not work.


----------



## Fanboy

MY virgin back up is 845MB.


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by talosiv _
> *Another data point:
> 
> Drive: WD2500JBRTL 250 GB ($139 after rebate at Circuit City)
> 
> Used dkostan111's image, pvtupgrade lba48 bootdisk, and his exact restore command line published earlier in the thread
> 
> 291 hours. Woo hoo !
> 
> No luck with images from the unit itself (I've been using it since Christmas). It really must be something about his image.
> 
> Rich *


I have the exact same setup (WD250 GB from CC with rebate). I cannot get my used image (non-virgin 810) to work. Would anyone mind sharing dkostan111's image for me to try to duplicate this? Sounds like he has the lucky image! Thanks


----------



## magnusmx

Yes, me too. Can someone send me a copy of the special image? Please?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

So, how many successes have we had with off the shelf virgin backups of 810's being successfully restored to larger drives?

I think I counted at least two, right?


----------



## ericthebikeman

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *So, how many successes have we had with off the shelf virgin backups of 810's being successfully restored to larger drives?
> 
> I think I counted at least two, right? *


I think it was dkostan, tangent, cthulhu, and myself. The first two used the same "magic" image, cthulhu and myself used ones off our own I think.

The one I used was a virgin backup.


----------



## pvalery

> _Originally posted by magnusmx _
> *Yes, me too. Can someone send me a copy of the special image? Please? *


ME TOO


----------



## catrov

I'm a brand-new member of this forum, but I've been reading this thread and trying to upgrade my Pioneer 810 for the last week. My TiVo had been used for a couple weeks before I attempted upgrading it. I'm using a WD 160GB ATA100 Caviar drive, first tried a standard minimal backup (no video streams), then tried the upgrade backup/restore commands posted here, then tried doing 'Clear & Delete Everything' on the new drive I'd just built, pulled the drive when it first came back up in Guided Setup and did a backup/restore to expand it (using the commands posted here), then finished Guided Setup with the newly re-expanded drive. Also tried restarting the TiVo again after that. No luck on any of those; still says 82 hours. It does seem to boot faster now, though, but I haven't actually timed it to verify that.

One thing I don't think I've seen addressed is whether it matters if the drive is ATA100 or ATA133. The Maxtor that came in the unit is ATA133.

So, I'd now like to also say "Me too" to getting a copy of the magic 810 image. Can anybody help with this?


----------



## weaknees

ATA100 and ATA133 are both fine for TiVo drives. But the problem is definitely the image here.

Michael


----------



## bandit1170

I received a copy of the dkostan image, thank you, you know who you are, and tried to create and restore an image from my existing drive. I was unable to expand my image to a new drive, although I received no errors, that I recall. 

But, as seems to be the case with all, I was able to restore and expand dkostan's image to a WD 250GB with no problems.

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Going from a Series 1 with over 40 High quality hours to the Pioneers 14 was killing me. 

Thank you for sharing.

db


----------



## catrov

Another success with dkostan image:

Restored to Maxtor Diamondmax 16 300GB 5400 rpm ATA133 drive, the exact same model of drive that ships in 810H, only bigger. Used mfsrestore with '-s 400' following most recent success story further back in thread. Encountered three anomolies that don't appear to have messed anything up, but want to report them for information value for other upgraders:

1) TiVo came up for the first time with the new disk and displayed a 'hardware error' message that seemed to say something needed repairing, but I stupidly hit 'Select' before paging down to read the whole message, so I don't know for sure what the error was. Maybe it had to do with the swap option I used? I'm going to pull the drive and run mfsinfo on it after it's been running a bit; maybe it needs an mkswap done.

2) Immediately after dismissing that message, a second message appeared saying the TiVo service hadn't been called in over a month, and that the obvious things - program guide, season passes, etc - wouldn't work until it did. Makes sense, though I never saw that message before.

After dismissing that message and pressing TiVo button, TiVo came up and Settings->System Info showed 353 hours (yay!) but also showed anomoly three:

3) TiVo service number unavailable.

Restarted TiVo, came up normally this time (no error messages) but svc number still unavail, so for safety did a Clear & Delete All, and after Guided Setup all was OK - svc number present, and it set the TiVo name correctly so it obviously must have found my account info. I've tested burning DVD's and playing; all appears to work.

Thanks again to the helper who provided the magic image - you know who you are!

Pioneer 810H expanded to:
353 hours basic
238 hours medium
120 hours high
60 hours extreme

Thank you all for sharing your experience and knowledge.


----------



## generaltso

Catrov, those actually aren't anomomlies. It's normal for an image that was created from a different TiVo. The "Clear and Delete Everything" is a requirment for the image to be usable.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Lou, it was usggested that I check this thread to vefiy the information below, but after reading this thread, over the last coule of days, my head is spinning. I have deciphered the information below, so if you could comment on the information and questions below, it wold be greatly appreciated.

After restoring a Pioneer 57H image to a 300GB drive using mfstools and the -s 150 option, I need to run tpip with the argument listed below:

tpip -mkswap -s /dev/hdx (where x is the location of the HD with the large swap file on it.

I am under the impression that this will initialize the large swap file created by mfstools. I got this information from this page under the options section.

1) Is the information above correct?
2) Will it work in a real life scenario?

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DCIFRTHS _
> *Lou, it was usggested that I check this thread to vefiy the information below, but after reading this thread, over the last coule of days, my head is spinning. I have deciphered the information below, so if you could comment on the information and questions below, it wold be greatly appreciated.
> 
> After restoring a Pioneer 57H image to a 300GB drive using mfstools and the -s 150 option, I need to run tpip with the argument listed below:
> 
> tpip -mkswap -s /dev/hdx (where x is the location of the HD with the large swap file on it.
> 
> I am under the impression that this will initialize the large swap file created by mfstools. I got this information from this page under the options section.
> 
> 1) Is the information above correct?
> 2) Will it work in a real life scenario?
> 
> Thanks *


Hi,

Nope, unfortunately not. I've not gotten tpip to reliably initialize swap above 127GB for the Pioneer units. I think it actually be more a function of the kernel on the Pioneer units, but I'm not sure. All I know is that once I was able to produce a large swap file on a large drive for a Pioneer unit, but I have not been able to repeat it. I think there are some folks out there who know how to do it, but they haven't been sharing the information.

In any case, I'd recommend you just do your mfsrestore with -s 127; you can still use tpip to initialize the swap space, but the kernel should do it automatically, I think.

See here for more information:

LBA 48 CD

Lou

PS Am working on a hybrid CD that has both LBA48 and "standard" support on it; should solve the problem of having to do the CD swap when using TurboNet/CacheCard install tools, flashing, etc...


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Hi,
> 
> .... I think there are some folks out there who know how to do it, but they haven't been sharing the information.....
> 
> Lou *


I have requested the information on how to increase the swap from the people I think you are referring to, and I was told that they are not releasing that information.

I will *NOT* be upgrading my 57H because I am just uncomfortable (call me paranoid, other people do  ) about it not surviving a GSOD.

Thanks for taking the time to respond. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by DCIFRTHS _
> *I have requested the information on how to increase the swap from the people I think you are referring to, and I was told that they are not releasing that information.
> 
> I will NOT be upgrading my 57H because I am just uncomfortable (call me paranoid, other people do  ) about it not surviving a GSOD.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to respond. It's greatly appreciated. *


Please see your PM.


----------



## GBaz

anyhelp with a series 2 (tivo made) 40 hr image


----------



## BurnNYC

Hi, all. I'm a long-time lurker, first-time poster on this forum...

Frustrated with the 14-hrs on extreme-fine with my 810H and I'm itching to upgrade to a 250-300GB drive. Ive got two questions:

1. Is there a kind-hearted person out there who can hook me up with the coveted "magic" dkostan image?

2. What are the pros/cons of upgrading to a 5400RPM vs. 7200RPM drive in this unit? (Heat issues? Speed? Responsiveness? Noise? Long-term Durability?)

Thank you for your help and insights!


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by BurnNYC _
> *Hi, all. I'm a long-time lurker, first-time poster on this forum...
> 
> Frustrated with the 14-hrs on extreme-fine with my 810H and I'm itching to upgrade to a 250-300GB drive. Ive got two questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a kind-hearted person out there who can hook me up with the coveted "magic" dkostan image?
> 
> 2. What are the pros/cons of upgrading to a 5400RPM vs. 7200RPM drive in this unit? (Heat issues? Speed? Responsiveness? Noise? Long-term Durability?)
> 
> Thank you for your help and insights! *


(1) hang in there - if you can't find one for free we can do a recertification on a new drive for you; see our site for details

(2) the 5400rpm vs 7200rpm issue is not an issue; either will do fine, just ensure you get a high quality drive with a good warranty (samsung and maxtor are great) and you will have no problems.


----------



## drster

I'm just about to receive a brand new DVR-810H. After reading this thread I'm wondering if I should do anything special before using this unit as I might want to upgarade. Also, what is everyone's opinion about the tivo basic that comes on the unit vs. tivo + (is that what they call it?). I'm a complete newbie, but I have replaced hds in computers and have put extra hds in a computer, but I am rusty. If possible, a list of programs to use would be nice, but I can also read up if you guys prefer. BTW, I like the name of the Hinsdale method as the town next door to me is Hinsdale.


----------



## weaknees

If you live in Illinois, then you are near the same Hinsdale that gives the guide its name. We also have a guide here:

http://www.upgrade-instructions.com

You can try the upgrade with what you have - some images seem to work and others don't.

TiVo Plus is much better than Basic. We compare the two here:

http://www.weaknees.com/pioneer_faq.php

Michael


----------



## Robert S

No, there's nothing you need to do before you take the decision to upgrade. AIUI the 810H's image is not compatible with MFS Tools, so to upgrade it you have to buy a drive with the software from the '57 on it (which is identical except it is compatible with MFS Tools) from an upgrade shop.

Unless you can find a '57 image somewhere, you won't be preparing the drive yourself.

You'll get 45 days free TiVo plus service. You won't be letting that lapse back to TiVo Basic when that runs out!

'Hinsdale' is indeed a reference to Hinsdale, IL.


----------



## drster

That's the Hinsdale I know. Must be neighbors. I was asking about my new unit because tangent1138 and dkstan111 were discussing the upgrade and a need for a virgin 810 image so that was why I posed the question. I'll read about the differences between basic and plus.


----------



## weaknees

It's not the fact that it's virgin, it's the specific image and some difference in it. Most virgin images still don't expand - but all 57H images do.

Michael


----------



## generaltso

Drster, try the upgrade with your image and see if it works. It will either work or it won't. If it doesn't, you'll either need a 57H image or an image from an 810H that's known to work.


----------



## drster

When we're talking about upgrade, are we just talking about a bigger drive or are there any bonus features? Also, can I save my drive image even if I'm not gonna upgrade right away?


----------



## weaknees

We're just talking about extra hours here.

And, yes, you can save the drive image for future use - never a bad idea. But that image may be one that doesn't provide you with more hours when you re-use it.

Michael


----------



## mockfam

I have a pioneer 810hs (57h image)with a 3oomb drive and a 120mb drive. 

It upgraded successfully and displays 451 hrs.

But it will not finalize a DVD.

I used the s -127 and speculate that a larger swap could help. Any one want to share how this could be done?


----------



## weaknees

I really don't think the larger swap is the issue. What exact error message do you get? What software version do you have? Could it be the DVD media, i.e. did the same type of media work with the stock 80 GB drive?

So where do you have the second drive located?

Michael


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by mockfam _
> *I have a pioneer 810hs (57h image)with a 3oomb drive and a 120mb drive.
> 
> It upgraded successfully and displays 451 hrs.
> 
> But it will not finalize a DVD.
> 
> I used the s -127 and speculate that a larger swap could help. Any one want to share how this could be done? *


What command did you use when making your backup of the 57H unit? If you used a -Tf 4138, that is the problem; you will need to re-make your backup with a -Tf 9999 which will catch the xtra video stream that is part of the background menus for the DVD creation.


----------



## cap

Has anyone tried copying the whole disk including recordings to a new larger disk?


----------



## deadenders

Not me. I haven't heard of anyone doing this yet.


----------



## Robert S

There's no reason to think it wouldn't work on the 57H. The problems with the 810H's image would presumably apply to this context as well.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by cap _
> *Has anyone tried copying the whole disk including recordings to a new larger disk? *


The process and syntax using MFStools is the same as with any other TiVo disk with recordings on it; all the same rules apply (ie you'll need to do a clear and delete everything if the drive is going into another unit).


----------



## cap

Then why is this even an option for upgrading?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by cap _
> *Then why is this even an option for upgrading? *


Can you please expand on that question, I'm totally not understanding you here.


----------



## generaltso

I think cap is asking why there is an option to keep your programming when you upgrade since you have to run a "clear and delete everything" when you put the new drive in your TiVo.

The answer is that you only have to run a clear and delete everything if you are using the image from somebody else's TiVo. If the image was originally created in your TiVo and the expanded drive is going back into your TiVo, you don't have to clear and delete everything, and can therefore keep your programming.

The problem is that unless you have one of the "magic" 810's that work with MFSTOOLS, you'll have to use somebody else's image.


----------



## cap

Yep, that's what I was asking. 

I am not sure if I have one of the "magic" 810's or not, but would like to keep the shows I have.

I think I've only heard about dkostan's image, how many good images have turned up?

And is there a corelation to newer or older machines? 

I'm hoping to upgrade my 810 soon and am hoping I have a magic unit.


----------



## generaltso

I know of 2 810 images that have successfully worked with MFSTOOLS. I'm not sure about the correlation to the age of the box.

My recommendation would be to create an image from your 810 (without the program data) and expand it onto a bigger drive. If that works, you should be able to do it again while keeping your program data. If it doesn't work, you won't need to bother trying it with your program data.


----------



## weaknees

Just to follow-on to generaltso's comments - your PC will show that the drive HAS expanded, but you won't really know until you put it back in your TiVo and see what capacity it shows.

Michael


----------



## cap

Well my upgrade failed.
Didn't see an increase in space.
Has anyone had any luck looking into why this isn't working on the 810?


----------



## weaknees

Did you just use your image, or did you use a known-working one?

Michael


----------



## cap

I just tried mine.

I didn't try all the stops dkostan tried either, just the backup, restore and add.


----------



## cap

could the mystery have something to do with how dkostan did his restore?

dkostan typed:
restore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

and hinsdale says:
mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb


----------



## generaltso

No. It has nothing to do with how you do the backup or the restore. I know because I tried it every way you can think of with my own image and nothing worked. However, everything that I tried with dkostan's image worked perfectly. There's something different about the software that's running on some 810s that allows MFSTOOLS to work properly.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

-s 400 will not work with Hinsdale alone, correct? Have to also run something else (mkswap?), otherwise TiVo sees a zero size swap.


----------



## weaknees

That's right, but even with mkswap or tpip, it doesn't seem to work out quite right. I don't know that anyone has found a way to increase the swap for these beyond 127 MB reliably, but we have yet to see a green screen, so we're optimistic.

Michael


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *That's right, but even with mkswap or tpip, it doesn't seem to work out quite right. I don't know that anyone has found a way to increase the swap for these beyond 127 MB reliably, but we have yet to see a green screen, so we're optimistic.
> 
> Michael *


Michael: Aren't you guys reliably creating large swap files?


----------



## weaknees

For competitive reasons, we can't get into the details, but we are still testing ways to increase the swap. In the meantime, we very comfortable that 127 MB hasn't caused any problems in our kits to date. That doesn't remove the theoretical possibility, but we haven't seen it happen.

Michael


----------



## ThreeSoFar

No progress on backing up an 810 with only its own image?

Best Buy has two $100 rebates that both appear to work right now on it, bringing it down to $800. Very tempting.


----------



## generaltso

I think we've made a lot of progress. You CAN backup an 810 with only its own image if you have one of the few 810s that work with MFSTOOLS. Even if you don't, a working 810 image is a lot easier to get than a 57H image.


----------



## cap

Is anyone having any troubles after upgrading with another 810 image?

Before my upgrade I was able to go to tivo.com/manage and use the online thing to see what's coming on tv (I don't have HMO, just using the guide option tivo has). Today is the first I've tried this after upgrading and when I go there I see this message: "Oops! We are unable to determine your channel lineup for this DVR. Make sure you have completed Guided Setup. Please choose another DVR or call Customer Support at 1-877-367-8486."

Also I have 3 Tivos (2 - s1's and the 810 ) in the same room and while burning a dvd last night my tivo somehow managed to stop responding to my remote. ( I have this tivo set to code 3 ).
My wife was using another Tivo set to code 2 in another room and when the 810 stopped responding to it's remote it did start responding to the other remote my wife was using. Eventually I found the 810 had changed codes to match the code the other Tivo was using, but I'm uncertain how this happened. It's not like I went to the system information screen or my wife would be able to figure out how to change the remote code.


----------



## weaknees

As far as the first issue, it sounds like you have a slightly older version of the OS on the box now than before the upgrade. Is that the case?

Michael


----------



## cap

Hmm, I didn't write down what version I had before.

I think the current version is 5.21a.

How can I fix this problem? Shouldn't Tivo just download the new software?


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Forcing dials usually speeds up when it's downloaded.

Once you see a status of "pending restart" in sysinfo, that means the upgrade has downloaded and a reboot will complete it.


----------



## mhc904

I bought a "returned after Christmas" 810 on Ebay and it seems to work great after I reset everything except there is a faint, fairly continual clicking from the hard drive (I suppose) every 2 or 3 seconds so I'm worried about it going bad. Right before I found the affordable 810, I was fixing to upgrade my ReplayTV with a 250 gig 5400rpm Maxtor that I took out of a Maxtor One Touch external case and replaced with a 120 gig 7200 WD. Since I didn't do the ReplayTV upgrade (giving to mom who will use on low quality), I'd like to use the Maxtor 250 in the 810 if someone could be so kind as to help me get one of the magic images. Thanx for any help you can offer.


----------



## yekim

Another success story, I was able to use the instructions on this list (and dkostan's image) to upgrade my 810 to 250GB (291 hours). No hickups (though I had to do a 'clear and delete'). Thanks everyone!


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Since this thread is already 9 pages long, for the sake of clarity, would someone "officially" update the swap file issue for me? 

I've upgraded three TiVos (so I'm comfortable doing so) and just got the Pioneer 810 and want to upgrade with the Maxtor DiamondMax Plus 250GB (L01P250). 

I downloaded tivoupgrade's LBA 48 MFStools 2.0 ISO file (thanks tivoupgrade!) and plan to follow dkostan111's (page 1) and tangent1138's (page 2) steps, which seem pretty clear, except for the size of the swap file. I also plan to use Maxtor's Acoustic Management Utility if the noise gets too bad, although I'll probably try it without at first for better performance.

Here's the confusion after reading everything:

dkostan111's instructions:
restore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

tangent1138's instructions:
mfsrestore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdc

hinsdale's instructions:
mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdb

Here's the question: Restore with a 127 MB swap file or try with 400? A few posts mentioned mkswap or tpip, but it's unclear what file size one should use to restore. What's the advice?

Thanks to all for a valuable thread.


----------



## generaltso

If you try to make a swap file bigger than 127MB, you will end up with no swap at all. You really don't have a choice. Use the -s 127 option.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *If you try to make a swap file bigger than 127MB, you will end up with no swap at all. You really don't have a choice. Use the -s 127 option. *


That's what I guessed. Thanks for confirming it general, and for your good earlier posts to the thread as well. Very helpful.


----------



## timmymac123

I just did an upgrade and have questions:

First what I did: 
restore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/pioneer.bak /dev/hdc

Then moved the drive to my tivo. Let it boot. Took a while.

Now, I no longer get the blue/green/red backgrounds. WHenever I go to the tivo menu, it just shows through whatever is playing on TV.

Very annoying. is this possible because my swap is not right?

Can anyone give explcit directions on to correctly make the swap file?

And lastly, I have seen mentiond the ability to mount and actually read from the tivo disk. Is this possible without hacking? I was under the impression (with my series 2/4.0) that there was some hack that needed to be put in place. Did that change with 5.0 (pioneer tivos)?

thanks
--tmac


----------



## weaknees

The backup image that you used was made without the "-f 4138" or "-f 9999" switch. You need another backup image.

Michael


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by timmymac123 _
> *I just did an upgrade and have questions:
> 
> First what I did:
> restore -x -s 400 -zpi /mnt/dos/pioneer.bak /dev/hdc
> 
> Then moved the drive to my tivo. Let it boot. Took a while.
> 
> Now, I no longer get the blue/green/red backgrounds. WHenever I go to the tivo menu, it just shows through whatever is playing on TV.
> 
> Very annoying. is this possible because my swap is not right?
> 
> Can anyone give explcit directions on to correctly make the swap file?
> 
> And lastly, I have seen mentiond the ability to mount and actually read from the tivo disk. Is this possible without hacking? I was under the impression (with my series 2/4.0) that there was some hack that needed to be put in place. Did that change with 5.0 (pioneer tivos)?
> 
> thanks
> --tmac *


Your swap is not correct, but that does not seem to be the cause of the problem you are observing. When doing your restore, use a -s 127 and the swap file will be created automatically when the TiVo first boots. Note that there is no documented way to create a swapfile creater than 127GB and also no inherent advantage to doing so (fsfix does not work on version 5.2, so its not clear that having a large partition will do anyone any good, anyway).


----------



## generaltso

ThreeSoFar, the Best Buy "deal" of $800 after rebates isn't a great deal. One Call has the 810H for $699 minus $150 in rebates. That brings the total down to $549 + $31 shipping.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Thanks. That's getting closer, anyway....


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

> _Originally posted by generaltso _
> *ThreeSoFar, the Best Buy "deal" of $800 after rebates isn't a great deal. One Call has the 810H for $699 minus $150 in rebates. That brings the total down to $549 + $31 shipping. *


The $699 price is good. Note that the rebates are valid from any authorized Pioneer reseller. $100 from Pioneer + $50 from TiVo (only if you activate the service). Check out the rebates before you buy so you are sure you can qualify.


----------



## weaknees

Right - just to be totally clear, that $50 is if you get TiVo Plus - the included Basic doesn't qualify.

Michael


----------



## jorgevon

I have no replay, but I have a cuestion, I got a sony WebTv Internet Terminal with a wireless keyboard, it looks like a TiVo device, It's a way to make it work with a cablemodem? do I need to change info in WebTv BIOS and how? It's some way to modified the program inside and how?, this machine was dumped by a church and I pick up to see what can I do, I will appreciate whatever you gays can do, otherwise I trow it again.


----------



## sshepherd

I just picked up a Pioneer 810H as well and haven't been able to get an original image to work with a 300GB Maxtor.

If anyone could help me out with a copy of dkostan111's working image that'd be great, I've got a broadband connection and spare pc running too so I could share it with a few other folks as well.

TIA


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Ok, another successful Pioneer 810 upgrade. At the end I've got a question about a clicking hard drive. Thanks for tangent1138's post for pretty much the steps I used. BTW, my Pioneer TiVo was never turned on so the image I pulled from the hard drive was virgin.

1) Created Ptvupgrades's MFStools 2.0 cd with LBA48 support from here: http://www.ptvupgrade.com/downloads/ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso

2) Found an old 2 GB hdd, added to my XP PC (which is NTFS) and formatted 2 GB hdd as Fat32

3) Turned off PC, turned off TiVo, disconnected PC system hdd, removed TiVo drive and hooked up drives as follows:

Primary Master - 2GB empty Fat32 drive = hda 
Primary Slave - original TiVo drive (80 gb Maxtor) = hdb
Secondary Master - cd-rom drive = hdc

4) Booted PC to bios and changed boot sequence in bios to boot from the cd drive first

5) Booted with MFStools 2.0 cd

6) At # prompt, typed the following commands to mount my fat32 drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

7) At the next # prompt, typed the following to backup my TiVo drive:

mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdb

8) Unmounted the drives and shut down the system

umount -f -a -r

Pressed Ctrl-Alt-Del to shutdown and reboot. When system started to reboot, I powered down the PC.

9) Removed the original 80GB TiVo drive and replaced it with the Maxtor 250GB drive (Primary Slave, Maxtor L01P250)

10) Booted the PC again with MFStools 2.0 cd

11) At # prompt, typed the following commands to mount my fat32 drive:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos

12) At the next # prompt, typed the following to restore the backup TiVo image to my new 250GB drive:

mfsrestore -x -s 127 -zpi /mnt/dos/ptivo.bak /dev/hdb

13) Unmounted the drives and shut down the system

umount -f -a -r

Pressed Ctrl-Alt-Del to shutdown and reboot.

14) I allowed the system to reboot the CD intending to load the "copykern" utility. However, I couldn't find the utility on the drive so I unmounted the drives and shutdown the system.

15) I installed the new TiVo hard drive in the TiVo unit and powered up the system. No errors or any problems. I went through a normal system setup and once I was done, I checked the System Information and found I have up to 293 hours.

Now, here's MY question: The hard drive works fine but clicks horribly. Every time I choose an item live the Live TV button, whenever it is playing a recorded show, it clicks like a old phonograph record with a skip in it. Flawless video, just a noisy hard drive.

Is my drive damaged and I can expect it to fail in the near future? Should I return the drive and try with another? I've read other posts about a clicking noise from the hard drive and am wondering if this is normal or maybe a problem with the swap file. Any ideas?

Thanks for the great thread! Another successful Pioneer upgrade!


----------



## weaknees

We've seen some loud Maxtor 300 GB drives - the QuickView drives that we now carry are much quieter. Have you tried using Amset to turn acoustic management on?

Michael


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *We've seen some loud Maxtor 300 GB drives - the QuickView drives that we now carry are much quieter. Have you tried using Amset to turn acoustic management on?
> 
> Michael *


Good point; I had forgotten about Amset. I will give that a try and see if it makes a difference. I was concerned the heads might be damaging the disks. I've upgraded 4 TiVos now and don't remember any of the other units making this much noise whenever they accessed the drive.


----------



## weaknees

The larger drives don't have FDB motors and some other enhancements that the newer smaller versions have, and this includes some acoustic enhancements.

Michael


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Here's the million dollar (or at least $150-450) question: does this loud clicking damage the drive or significantly shorten the drive's life expectancy? Should a person take out the drive after every TiVo software version upgrade and backup a new image, just in case you have to replace the drive sooner rather than later?


----------



## weaknees

We don't think the drive's lifespan is materially shortened by normal noise; in fact, quieting a drive with Amset can cause the drive to produce more heat, thereby shortening its lifespan, so more normal noise may be better.

As far as upgrading with each software rev, it's a good idea, but if you ever need to restore older software, your TiVo should update itself when it next connects to TiVo.

Michael


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

That sounds right based on past experience. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *..... in fact, quieting a drive with Amset can cause the drive to produce more heat, ...... *


Why is this?


----------



## bsnelson

So, at the end of the day, do we still not know what the difference between the "magic" 810 images and the ones that don't work is? 

Since MFSTools is open source now, it should be easier to figure out the differences. In fact, if someone can direct me to a working and a non-working one...

(mind you, I don't have an 810 or a 57, so I wouldn't be able to test it, but I do know a little about the guts of MFStools now... )

Brad


----------



## ChromeAce

Bought a modified 810 from Weaknees with a 300GB drive in it. It works OK and isn't that noisy, although it definitely is more audible than the original drive (I also have a stock 810 from Best Buy).

The system info screen on the Weaknees unit says it's a 57H, so I assume they're using 57H images in their upgraded 810s.

Question... will a 320GB drive work? I just got one for my PowerMac, a Maxtor. What is the capacity cap on upgrades with these units?

Can I replace the internal IDE DVD-RW drive with a Sony -+RW?

Is there a how-to yet for putting in 2 hard drives? Has anyone done two 320GB drives to go for a world record?


----------



## weaknees

The 320GB drive should work, as should two, but you can't really leave two in there long-term. The drive in the unit we sold you is a QuickView drive - before we had QuickViews we had a LOT of complaints about the noise of the drives, so we expect the 320 GB drive would seem noisy also.

Michael


----------



## Robert S

Don't forget the 270Gb limit on the size of individual MFS partitions. You may not be able to expand out to 320Gb in one go.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by weaknees _
> *The 320GB drive should work, as should two, but you can't really leave two in there long-term. The drive in the unit we sold you is a QuickView drive - before we had QuickViews we had a LOT of complaints about the noise of the drives, so we expect the 320 GB drive would seem noisy also.
> 
> Michael *


This is just not adding up. We've received zero complaints about drive noise in these units (or in any other, for that matter), except it one case - and that was because the swap file was not properly initialized. Might want to check into whether you've got more than just a swap partition on the drive, and that there is actually a valid swap file; without it there will be a lot of thrashing going on...


----------



## ChromeAce

So can I buy a 320GBx2 kit from anyone or can I do it myself? Is there a step-by-step anyone has come up with?


----------



## weaknees

Unless and until you have heard the difference between the two, we can imagine how things might not add up.

We have run side-by-side tests between Pioneer TiVos with the QuickView 300gb drives and Pioneer TiVos with standard DiamondMax 300gb drives. The results were clear as day: The non-QV drives are much, much louder - there is really no comparison. And, yes, we prepare the drives in the same way, so this is not an issue of swap preparation.

The 300gb QV drives have the silent seek code and AV cache standard in all QuickView drives, which improves acoustics and streaming application video performance. These features are built into the top-level assembly of QuickView drives. Keep in mind that unlike the 40, 80, 120 and 160gb QVs, the 300gb drives (QuickView and non-QV) are not fluid dynamic bearing drives, so they will be noisier. But when you compare a 300gb QV with a 300gb non-QV, the difference is significant.

In fact, we had a number of customers complain about the noise of the standard (non-QV) 300 GB DiamondMax drives before we moved to QuickViews - both in our complete 315 hour Pioneer units, and in our upgrade kits. This noise was vastly reduced in the QuickView version of the drives.

We switched out the non-QVs in many situations, and we have been selling all remaining non-QV 300 GB drives to non-TiVo users, since they are just not suitable for use in TiVos. (We have a couple of auctions up on eBay, as a matter of fact.)

Our comments about the 320gb drives were meant to suggest that these drives, like the non-300gb QVs, are bound to be quite loud. Although we have not inquired, we don't believe that 320gb QuickViews are available.

And one last thing: You will notice that Maxtor's datasheet does not (currently) list 300gb drives in the QuickView family. To our knowledge, Maxtor has been reluctant to add them because they are not FDB drives. Nevertheless, 300gb QuickView drives are indeed available.

Michael


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Here's a question from left field: Has anyone experimented with replacing the DVD burner in a Pioneer 810H? I have some older DVD players that only play DVD+R/RWs and was wondering if it was possible to replace the burner with something like the NEC 1300 burner. That drive handles DVD+/- R/RW so I was wondering if it could be possible to burn to DVD+RWs?

I don't know much about DVD media standards or whether they are hardware or software controlled. I was hoping that if you put in a burner that could handle either format, the unit would burn to whatever media you put in. Or is there a software issue that makes this all irrelevant?

I know the 810 has a special bezel on the front of the drive tray but maybe something could be rigged...

Any ideas?


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by SonyTiVoLover _
> *Here's a question from left field: Has anyone experimented with replacing the DVD burner in a Pioneer 810H? I have some older DVD players that only play DVD+R/RWs and was wondering if it was possible to replace the burner with something like the NEC 1300 burner. That drive handles DVD+/- R/RW so I was wondering if it could be possible to burn to DVD+RWs?
> 
> I don't know much about DVD media standards or whether they are hardware or software controlled. I was hoping that if you put in a burner that could handle either format, the unit would burn to whatever media you put in. Or is there a software issue that makes this all irrelevant?
> 
> I know the 810 has a special bezel on the front of the drive tray but maybe something could be rigged...
> 
> Any ideas? *


The front bezel is easily removed; that part is not so much the issue as is the units ability to recognize the type of DVD burner. Keep scratching around, it may even be in this thread because there are some posts in the forum about people unsuccessfully experimenting with different model DVD burners in this unit.

Personally, I wouldn't go there unless you had a compelling reason to simply experiment - I think the unit is looking for a very specific version of the firmware.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Thanks, I "might" try putting a different burner in my unit and seeing what I can do with it. As long as I have a backup of my hard drive, I assume I could always go back to where I am now.


----------



## ChromeAce

400GB Hitachi Deskstar hard drives are out to OEMs and ship to retailers soon. Who can sell me one ready to go to upgrade my other 810?

Also, LaCie sells a 500GB 5.25inch firewire drive (which I have on my Mac) and a 1TB drive (the case is big so it may be 2 500GB 5.25 drives sandwiched together).

Can these drives be pulled out of their external cases and used in a TiVo like the 810?


----------



## Tivortex

> _Originally posted by SonyTiVoLover _
> *Ok, another successful Pioneer 810 upgrade. At the end I've got a question about a clicking hard drive. Thanks for tangent1138's post for pretty much the steps I used. BTW, my Pioneer TiVo was never turned on so the image I pulled from the hard drive was virgin. *


And thank you for the outstandingly clear and simple directions in this message. I was able to successfully backup and restore an 810 using them. 



> _Originally posted by SonyTiVoLover _
> * Who can sell me one ready to go to upgrade my other 810?*


Why would you pay to have one imaged once you did one yourself ?


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

> _Originally posted by Tivortex _
> *Why would you pay to have one imaged once you did one yourself ?  *


Not sure where this came from. I think you were quoting someone else; I only have the one 810. (Although if Pioneer came out with a dual tuner Direct TV burner I'd be there yesterday...)


----------



## ChromeAce

> _Originally posted by Tivortex _
> *Why would you pay to have one imaged once you did one yourself ?  *


I haven't done one myself yet. I bought an upgraded unit from Weaknees. Didn't cost much more than the parts would have anyway.

I should probably do the 2nd one myself just for the experience. The 5.25" drive inside the LaCie 500GB should have a standard IDE interface. I wonder if I will have any other issues, other than its physical size.

I can't really do it right now, though, as it's full of music and I'll need to get the 1TB model for my Mac and transfer the music first.


----------



## Robert S

The first quote in Tivortex's post #193 is correctly attributed to SonyTiVoLover (post #174). The second quote is incorrecly attributed to SonyTiVoLover, but is infact by SonyPlanet (#192).

One did his own upgrade, the other, not.


----------



## Tivortex

Yes indeed. Too many Sony's I guess!  

Sorry for the confusion. Honest mistake. I'll try not to do it again.


----------



## spaced

I was successful upgrading my Pioneer using the "working" 810H image and a 250GB Maxtor drive (Best Buy, $199, could have gotten it cheaper but eh). TiVo now reports 293 hours Basic, 50 Extreme *and* the new drive is definitely quieter. Very pleased!


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by spaced _
> *I was successful upgrading my Pioneer using the "working" 810H image and a 250GB Maxtor drive (Best Buy, $199, could have gotten it cheaper but eh). TiVo now reports 293 hours Basic, 50 Extreme *and* the new drive is definitely quieter. Very pleased! *


Sweet!


----------



## viperone

I was excited when I discovered that someone has figured out how to increase the size of the Pioneer DVR810h Hard Drive. I attempted upgrading the hard drive when I original got the this unit but I was never able to go past 82 hours. 

Well, I just tried the procedure that was listed in this thread without success. So, I guess, I need to ask if someone could give me the magic dkostan111 810h drive image as well. 

Thanks again

Viperone


----------



## dlmerchant

I am trying to upgrade my 810S, and need the magic disk image. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I would be eternally grateful.

Dave


----------



## NavyDavy

I am getting ready to upgrade to a 300gb drive. Have already downloaded the 800+mb image and the LBA48 mfstools image.
Is there any way to keep my current setup and recordings with the new image or does the upgrade have to be done from a backup of the image from my current drive?


----------



## generaltso

If you use the image that you downloaded, you will have to do a "clear and delete everything", so you won't be able to keep your settings. If you create your own image to use in the upgrade, the settings will be retained. But there's a good possibility that your image won't expand past 80GB.


----------



## wkirke

I've also got an 810 that won't expand, but I want to keep my recordings. (I've tried the magic image and it expanded fine.)

Has anybody tried things like dd copying a non-expandable image w/recordings, trying to expand it, and then replacing partitions from a drive built with the magic image that did expand?

I'm wondering if replacing the kernel partition, or maybe some other partition, would make my expand-attempted-but-not-recognized drive still have my recordings and somehow recognize the expansion? Anybody tried yet?

-Bill Kirke


----------



## timmymac123

Would anyone be able to tell me where you got your image from?


----------



## wkirke

To get any TiVo image, see this thread: (specifically private message the guy in the first post)
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=62430


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Quick question: Anyone know the speed of the burner in the Pioneer DVR-810H? I'm asking 'cause I wonder if it makes any difference burning 1X DVD-Rs or 4X? The burner doesn't do it in real time so theoretically using faster DVD-Rs wound result in quicker burns, as long as the burner could take advantage of the faster DVD-Rs, right?

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## generaltso

The Pioneer boxes have 4x DVD-RW drives. If you use 4x media, it does burn faster than if you use 1x or 2x.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Thanks! That's what I was wondering. I've noticed that some programs burned faster than others and figured it had to be the speed of the media. Thanks for the quick confirmation!


----------



## ChromeAce

I'm ready for dual-layer burning. Has anyone successfully replaced the DVD burner yet in this TiVo?

I bought the external Sony dual layer burner for my PC, but so far I can't even find any blank discs.


----------



## NavyDavy

I finally got around to installing the backup in the new 300GB drive installing it in my 810.

The backup install went very smoothly and after the "clear and delete" and guided setup finished (about 4 1/2 hours) I have 353 hours in basic.

Thanks to everyone on the Forum for all the instructions.


----------



## dimar

tried to upgrade my 810 with the original image that i made from the hard drive, but after the upgrade i still only get 80 hours on the 250gb drive... could someone please help me out with the 810 image that will give me full drive capacity? 
thanks in advance


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

So, after reading all posts in this forum, I am still confused...

I have a 3 day old 810 which has already been set up and used. I want to upgrade the drive- Do i definately need the "magic image" or is there some chance it may work using only MFSTOOLS and the original image? I don't care about saving programs as I have very few things saved at this time.

Thanks-


----------



## weaknees

It might work with your original image - give it a shot.


----------



## JamieP

> _Originally posted by dimar _
> *tried to upgrade my 810 with the original image that i made from the hard drive, but after the upgrade i still only get 80 hours on the 250gb drive... could someone please help me out with the 810 image that will give me full drive capacity?
> thanks in advance *


 I'm wondering if this might be the same capacity lock that the Toshiba SD-H400 has. I heard a report from one other person that they had an 810 that seemed to have that same capacity lock as the Toshiba. It seems to be a problem with some but not all images and/or software versions.

If you're feeling lucky (and have a backup), you could try my sd-h400_unlock program on it. I know it's available on the ptvupgrade lba48 boot CD and I think weeknees is adding it to their boot CD for large kernels too.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

Okay, getting there... 

Another question- Whats the general concensus on Drives... I see some 300, 350, & 400mb drives out there, but $/mb isn't very attractive. 250mb seems to be the best value right now. I know the 5400 vs. 7200 isn't that big of a deal, but how important is the buffer? I see most 250mb drives have a 8mb buffer while another drive I am considering is a 5400rpm 2mb buffer 300gb drive.

oh yeah, this is going to go in a dvr-810

Thanks-


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by Johnny Knoxville _
> *
> 
> Okay, getting there...
> 
> Another question- Whats the general concensus on Drives... I see some 300, 350, & 400mb drives out there, but $/mb isn't very attractive. 250mb seems to be the best value right now. I know the 5400 vs. 7200 isn't that big of a deal, but how important is the buffer? I see most 250mb drives have a 8mb buffer while another drive I am considering is a 5400rpm 2mb buffer 300gb drive.
> 
> oh yeah, this is going to go in a dvr-810
> 
> Thanks- *


Rotational speed (5400rpm vs 7200rpm) doesn't make a difference. Cache (2MB vs 8MB) also doesn't make a difference. In short, the only thing that truly makes a difference is whether you get a quality drive, or not; Maxtor 250GB drives are fine, as are a host of other brands. Pick your poison.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville

Okay, thanks to this forum, I now have a 296 hour TiVo DVD-r.

I tried both methods- First, did the 5 hour backup 80gb image and restore to the 250mb image, which as I feared, reported correctly in Linux but TiVo only saw 80gb. 

Then, I took the "magic image" that I had received and copied to a empty hard drive, and did the backup and restore from that drive. Finished in 25 minutes, reported properly in Linux, and in the TiVo. :up: 

Performed a clear and delete everything, and ran the setup again, and I'm done.

I took pictures along the way if anyone is afraid to do this.... I was happy to see there aren't any warranty labels on the back that would indicate I tampered with the device  

Thanks to everyone for the information (posts, stories, and software). If anyone has any questions, I would be happy to help if I can. If you have one of these, don't hesitate, do the upgrade, you will be very happy!

p.s. The Maxtor DiamondMax 250MB is by far the quietest drive I have ever used.


----------



## JamieP

> _Originally posted by Johnny Knoxville _
> *I tried both methods- First, did the 5 hour backup 80gb image and restore to the 250mb image, which as I feared, reported correctly in Linux but TiVo only saw 80gb. ... *


I've said this a couple of times now, and no one has taken me up on it yet, but I have a very strong suspicion that the "sd-h400_unlock" program will unlock these locked 810 images too. I would appreciate it if someone would try it and report back. The utility is on both ptvupgrade and weaknees lba48/ large disk ISOs. Seems like it can't hurt, if the alternative is to start over from scratch with a "magic" image. If it works (and I believe it probably will), it has the benefit of allowing you to preserve your recordings from your "not-so-magic" disk.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by JamieP _
> *I've said this a couple of times now, and no one has taken me up on it yet, but I have a very strong suspicion that the "sd-h400_unlock" program will unlock these locked 810 images too. I would appreciate it if someone would try it and report back. The utility is on both ptvupgrade and weeknees large disk ISOs. Seems like it can't hurt, if the alternative is to start over from scratch with a "magic" image. If it works (and I believe it probably will), it has the benefit of allowing you to preserve your recordings from your "not-so-magic" disk. *


Haven't had the time to test this myself; probably won't any time soon as other things are taking precedent right now. Definitely am interested to know, however.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

Two quick Pioneer 810 questions:
1) I've noticed that although I have no problems copying a 2 hour show to a DVD-R, anything over 2 hours, and shows that are only one and a half hours require more than one disc. I guess I can understand a two hour limit, but why do the 90 minute shows require two discs?

2) Occasionally when watching a commercial DVD, the picture gradually alternates lighter and darker. Is this my unit's video beginning to fail or some problem with encoding of particular DVDs?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## DCIFRTHS

> _Originally posted by SonyTiVoLover _
> * .... 2) Occasionally when watching a commercial DVD, the picture gradually alternates lighter and darker. Is this my unit's video beginning to fail or some problem with encoding of particular DVDs? *


Check out the link in my signature. I notice the problem when viewing cable TV, but maybe there's a link...????


----------



## ThreeSoFar

Easy upgrade on my new Humax DRT800.

Used the LBA-48 boot CD.
Backed up virgin out of the box. Restore that to a 160G Samsung.
,#401 worked for wired ethernet initial connection. Actually didn't plug the adapter in until the TiVo was on already and at the connection screen.
174 hrs basic.


----------



## ChromeAce

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *Easy upgrade on my new Humax DRT800.
> 
> Used the LBA-48 boot CD.
> Backed up virgin out of the box. Restore that to a 160G Samsung.
> ,#401 worked for wired ethernet initial connection. Actually didn't plug the adapter in until the TiVo was on already and at the connection screen.
> 174 hrs basic.
> *


When you burn a DVD with the Humax, does the DVD get TiVo-like menus like the Pioneer provides?


----------



## ChromeAce

> _Originally posted by SonyTiVoLover _
> *Two quick Pioneer 810 questions:
> 1) I've noticed that although I have no problems copying a 2 hour show to a DVD-R, anything over 2 hours, and shows that are only one and a half hours require more than one disc. I guess I can understand a two hour limit, but why do the 90 minute shows require two discs?
> 
> 2) Occasionally when watching a commercial DVD, the picture gradually alternates lighter and darker. Is this my unit's video beginning to fail or some problem with encoding of particular DVDs?
> 
> Thanks for the help! *


1. You can put a 6-hour show on a DVD if you want as long as it's recorded in Basic Quality. What fits on your DVDs is dependent on the quality you record the show at. The higher the quality, the less will fit. See your manual for details.

2. This shouldn't happen. See if it occurs with other DVDs. If so, your unit or your TV is the problem. Test your unit on another TV and see if it occurs. If so, your TiVo is the problem.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

> _Originally posted by SonyPlanet _
> *When you burn a DVD with the Humax, does the DVD get TiVo-like menus like the Pioneer provides? *


 I haven't burned any yet, but I believe so.


----------



## bnm81002

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *Here's an update on the Pioneer DVR upgrade movement...
> 
> Success with both the addition and replacement of drives in both the Pioneer DVR-57H and Pioneer DVR-810H* units.
> 
> Here's the scoop:
> 
> 1) regardless of whether you plan on replacing or adding a drive you'll need a backup of a DVR-57H image, as the DVR-810H images thusfar have, for some reason, been impervious to utilization by MFStools (ie MFStools doesn't work for the software image on the DVR-810); with that in mind, if you have a DVR-810H you really have no choice whether to replace or not, its just a question of whether you want to replace with one or two drives. if you've got a DVR-57H, you do have the option of simply adding a drive. this can be done with MFStools or BlessTiVo, but bear in mind, that if you add a drive, the two will be married - so best to have a backup in case of a drive failure in the future.
> 
> 2) for drives greater than 137GB, you'll need a bootable CD, such as our lba48 mfstools2.0 cd available here, so that you can fully access the capacity; there are details on using tpip for initializing your swap space on the site, as well in the startup for the bootable drive - but keep in mind that reliably creating a > 127GB swap file on Pioneer units is not yet possible, and that there is a bug in mfsfix on the TiVo 5.2 OS, so its unlikely that anyone will benefit from a > 127GB swap file on these units; you can use MFStools in whatever way you are most comfortable.
> 
> 3) adding a drive, from a hardware perspective, is not as easy as replacing a drive; you need to remove the DVD recorder and then the tray beneath to expose both IDE interfaces, and replace the secondary IDE interface cable with a dual IDE cable. Removing the tray is not *that* difficult, but you do need an extra long #2 Philips screwdriver to get to one of the screws near the front cover. you will also need to open the DVD drive while the power is on and unsnap the bezel from the front of the drive tray (very easy to do) so that you can slide the DVD drive off the tray from inside. i'm sure we'll have some photos of this shortly.
> 
> 4) the real issue when adding a drive is where to mount it, and we're considering some possibilities there. SmartStart should handle any concerns related to power (we've tested with a Maxtor and Samsung together), but certainly not a requirement as the unit boots just fine with two drives and the DVD recorder. Cooling is definitely a concern, but not something we're particularly worried about as long as the unit is in a properly ventilated space.
> 
> My overall feeling here is that adding a drive is something to shy away from for a variety of reasons, however for those who are 'into it' its certainly quite doable for those willing to completely disassemble what appears to be a nice new toy.
> 
> Lou *


so basically what you are saying is that I can do a dual drive upgrade?
what are the total record hrs for the following drives please:
2-160GB
2-200GB
2-250GB
2-300GB
BTW, my software is now 5.2.2-01-2-275, would that be a problem? is the LBA48 kernel in that software version? 
also can this unit use the USB ports for network to my Earthlink cable modem? thanks


----------



## andres1

I followed al the steps to create a new larger HDD for my Pioneer, but I alwas get the same size reported from the unit.

I am doing it from my own image. and it simply does not work. I am very frustrated. Can somebody point me to instructions on using an esternal image and a location for one?

Help....

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

You may want to go back towards the beginning of the thread to see if your issues are the same as others have discussed here. If you have an 810HS, you probably have an image that won't expand. Try the utils mentioned here (originally developed for the Toshiba SD400 unit) and see if they work.

LBA48 CD with Toshiba/Pioneer Expansion Utils


----------



## andres1

I need the magic image for my drive. I have done it with mine and it expands in the Linux PC, but the tivo keepd showing a 80 H capacity

Can someboby point me to an expandable image?

Thansk


----------



## weaknees

Try the Toshiba SD-H400 utility. You can get a CD with the utility and the instructions here:

http://www.upgrade-instructions.com

Just act as if you are upgrading an SD-H400 and you'll see the link to the CD and the unlock utility command in step 4.


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by andres1 _
> *I need the magic image for my drive. I have done it with mine and it expands in the Linux PC, but the tivo keepd showing a 80 H capacity
> 
> Can someboby point me to an expandable image?
> 
> Thansk *


Please spend a little more time examining the posts in this thread, as the answer is not necessarily getting the "magic" image for your drive. I can tell you are a new member here from your user information, but it is always good form to do a bit more research before asking for what has already been provided.


----------



## andres1

THANKS..... WORKS!!!


----------



## sting

> _Originally posted by ThreeSoFar _
> *Easy upgrade on my new Humax DRT800.
> 
> Used the LBA-48 boot CD.
> Backed up virgin out of the box. Restore that to a 160G Samsung.
> ,#401 worked for wired ethernet initial connection. Actually didn't plug the adapter in until the TiVo was on already and at the connection screen.
> 174 hrs basic.
> *


Is it the same procedure for DRT800 upgrade after it's been used? In my case, I just got it three days ago and have already recorded a few shows to the factory drive. Thanks.


----------



## ThreeSoFar

See this thread I just posted for details.


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by JamieP _
> *I've said this a couple of times now, and no one has taken me up on it yet, but I have a very strong suspicion that the "sd-h400_unlock" program will unlock these locked 810 images too. I would appreciate it if someone would try it and report back. The utility is on both ptvupgrade and weaknees lba48/ large disk ISOs. Seems like it can't hurt, if the alternative is to start over from scratch with a "magic" image. If it works (and I believe it probably will), it has the benefit of allowing you to preserve your recordings from your "not-so-magic" disk. *


Have you heard back from anyone if the sd-h400_unlock utility has worked on the 810h?

If not, I guess I'm willing to be the ginea pig...


----------



## JamieP

yes. It works.


----------



## yekim

Hi Jamie, My 810h tivo drive is on hda, weaknees large-disk cd in hdc. I just ran the sd-h400_unlock utlilty with the command:

weaknees# sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hda

It returns:

_Found 4 MFS partitions

MFS Path "/Config/DiskConfigurations/Active" does not seem to be valid. This disk does not appear to have a capacity lock that we can remove.
weaknees#_

The sd-h400_unlock util is dated Oct 2004. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any thoughts?
Thanks for your help, Mike


----------



## tivoupgrade

> _Originally posted by yekim _
> *Hi Jamie, My 810h tivo drive is on hda, weaknees large-disk cd in hdc. I just ran the sd-h400_unlock utlilty with the command:
> 
> weaknees# sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hda
> 
> It returns:
> 
> Found 4 MFS partitions
> 
> MFS Path "/Config/DiskConfigurations/Active" does not seem to be valid. This disk does not appear to have a capacity lock that we can remove.
> weaknees#
> 
> The sd-h400_unlock util is dated Oct 2004. I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any thoughts?
> Thanks for your help, Mike *


Probably not a good idea to be doing anything with your TiVo drive in /dev/hda ; this may or may not be the problem here, however depending upon how the kernel on the boot CD is built, it may have a problem dealing with TiVo drives on the primary ide / master position (ie /dev/hda); I'd try reconfiguring your system so that you can operating on the TiVo drive in a different position.


----------



## JamieP

> _Originally posted by yekim _
> *... I'm not quite sure where to go from here. Any thoughts? *


Is it possible your 810h image is not one of the locked ones? That's the way it appears from the error messages. The fact that it found the MFS partitions indicates to me that it isn't something like a byte-swap issue. I'd suggest you try it in your tivo as is and see if it seems to still be locked at 80 hours.


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by JamieP _
> *Is it possible your 810h image is not one of the locked ones? That's the way it appears from the error messages. The fact that it found the MFS partitions indicates to me that it isn't something like a byte-swap issue. I'd suggest you try it in your tivo as is and see if it seems to still be locked at 80 hours. *


Hi Jamie... its strange. When I have it in my PC the mfs tools reports 250GB (which is correct). But, when I have it in my Tivo, it still only reports 83 hours.

Whats even stranger is that I used this same image (from dkostan, see the other 'success' thread) about 1 year ago and it worked fine (reported ~300 hrs I think). My 810h started randomly rebooting (which more people seem to have problems with), so I had the drive replaced and used the same image/process to upgrade it. MFS tools reported the drive size correctly, so I thought nothing of it.

I've heard the 57H image works well; do you think I should try that one instead?

Only problem is I don't have a home phone, so I have to go to my girlfriend's parents house for 4 hours to do the setup :-(

Thanks in advance...


----------



## JamieP

> _Originally posted by yekim _
> *Hi Jamie... its strange. When I have it in my PC the mfs tools reports 250GB (which is correct). But, when I have it in my Tivo, it still only reports 83 hours. *


 One other thing seems odd to me: an A drive that's been expanded would normally have 6 MFS partitions. The earlier message you posted indicated yours only showed 4. That implies the drive didn't expand properly. To tell for sure, I'd want to see the mfsinfo output.

You might want to try what tivoupgrade suggested and move the drive to a different IDE channel.


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by tivoupgrade _
> *... I'd try reconfiguring your system so that you can operating on the TiVo drive in a different position. *


Sorry I didn't see this before. I'll give it a shot in a couple other positions. If it doesn't work, I'll try to do the upgrade again and see if it expands properly. Thanks for your help!


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by JamieP _
> * To tell for sure, I'd want to see the mfsinfo output.
> *


I just tried the sd-h400_unlock utility on my drive while on hdb as well as hdd. Neither position worked, and in fact gave the same error (4 MFS partitions, does not appear to have capacity lock we can remove). How can I capture the MFSInfo Output?

Thanks!


----------



## JamieP

mfsinfo should be on the ISO you are using, in the same place you find mfsbackup and mfsrestore.

You can redirect output to a file via: "mfsinfo > /mnt/mfsinfo.txt", if you have a writable file system (e.g. your fat drive) mounted on /mnt.

BTW, just in case it wasn't clear, you should do the whole mfsrestore (not just the sd-h400_unlock) with the drive in another ide position.


----------



## mauvais

Hi all;

I've been reading up on how to upgrade my friend's 810H with a Maxtor 250gb drive. It's been in service for about a year now, so definitely not a virgin drive. As usual, it wouldn't expand and is stuck at 82gb. So I plan on using the Magical Magic Image to expand it, using the download from PTV. I have no doubt this will work. 

But I have a couple of questions:

> Is it possible to take the 850mb image and burn it to a CD, rather than put it on a hard drive? Would I still be able to expand the new drive this way, if I have the Tools disk in one CD drive and the Magic Image in the DVD drive?

> Once the new drive is expanded, I was hoping to save the video recordings still on the old drive. Is there a way to throw the original drive and the new one back in the PC and copy just the videos onto the newly formatted drive?

Thanks in advance.

... Tod


----------



## JamieP

Your best bet would be to restore from your existing images, preserving recordings. Then use the sd-h400_unlock utility to unlock the capacity lock. This has worked for many other people.


----------



## mauvais

Just tried to unlock the drive with the sd-h400_unlock utility found on Weaknees, and it didn't work. Reported the same message that yekim reported a few postings back. 

The command I tried was

sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdb

Any ideas?

thanks in advance ...


----------



## weaknees

Did you get a message indicating "success"?


----------



## mauvais

I didn't write down the exact error message, but it was along the lines of "this drive isn't locked, and therefore doesn't need to be unlocked" although I'm sure it was a lot more succinct than that. It definitely didn't say "Success" or anything close to that. 

So I went ahead and used the magic image, restoring it to the 250gb Maxtor hard drive I bought -- it worked, although I had to change the name of the .bak file to just "backup.bkp" because the mfsrestore wasn't finding the file under the name it was unpacked as. Despite that, it works. The Tivo recognizes it now as having a full 293 hours. The only problem I've had since is running through the setup program -- for some reason, setup can't figure out which channel changer to use (it's not changing channels). (We've got a Comcast high def box attached.) I don't think this is related to expanding the drive, just something in setup. Other than that, everything seems to be just fine.

But I have another question. It's been noted that the AMSET utility from Maxtor will quiet the drive (yeah, it's noisy). Can this be done while the drive is in the Tivo? Or does the drive have to be plunked back in the PC? Also, the instructions are for running it under Windows (or DOS as well, I believe). But isn't booting up the PC with the Tivo drive attached going to screw it up? Is there a Linux version of AMSET?

One other thing. I was just reading back over the posts and just noticed something that Jamie wrote:

"BTW, just in case it wasn't clear, you should do the whole mfsrestore (not just the sd-h400_unlock) with the drive in another ide position."

I'm not a Linux person, so I don't know the ins and outs of typing code at a command line. I'm thinking now that maybe I didn't utilize the sh-h400_unlock correctly. Was it supposed to be executed at the time of restore, or just run alone? Someone should probably write out the exact command line to type just for posterity, because that's how I run most of the programs (and I bet a lot of other people). I just find the line of code I'm supposed to type in, print it out, and follow the directions as close to the letter as possible.

Thanks for all the good advice.


----------



## Pisser

I upgraded my 810 (300g) with no problems about a month ago and reported on the tivo side that I had 342 hours available in crappy mode and 60 (I think, maybe 80) in fine mode. Well after a month of recording, I have about 40 hours of material and tried to "keep until I delete" on a recording and tivo responded back saying you do not have enough space. Anybody here of this? I originally used the hinsdale guide then ran sleepers iso for the hacks. Wonder if the sleepers did something.
Also, running a tcd540 and installed a 300g, that model is saying I have 93 hours in fine mode. Why is the 810 showing such a difference in recording times? Thanks...


----------



## yekim

> _Originally posted by JamieP _
> *...You can redirect output to a file via: "mfsinfo > /mnt/mfsinfo.txt", if you have a writable file system (e.g. your fat drive) mounted on /mnt.... *


Well maybe its a NOOB mistake, but when I did the upgrade a few months ago I had the backup image stored on an NTFS volume (which the Weaknees tool was able to mount read-only). I thought this would be ok, so I went ahead. Well, my mistake was ignoring the 'Decompression Error' that has also been reported elsewhere in this forum.

Last night I found an OLD 10GB drive, reformatted it to FAT32, re-did the upgrade, and it has expanded just fine.

Lesson Leaned.

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## whatuppa

I want to replace my 80 with a 160 I have, but i need the 57h image! Would anyone be so nice as to share one with me. I promise good will and happiness to the one that can help me. Thank You..........JOHN


----------



## weaknees

If you can't find it, the software posted by JamieP for the Toshiba SD-H400 seems to break the barrier on the 810H images also.

It's on our CD, and info is on our upgrade instructions site. Just act as if the unit in question is the Toshiba SD-H400:

http://www.upgrade-instructions.com


----------



## GumboChief

For anyone who cares, SD-h400_unlock just worked for me. Before I knew of this step, I had tried an upgrade with a Maxtor 250 gig drive. Of course, I got stuck with the original 80 gigs. After reading this thread, I pulled the drive out, booted off the CD, and ran the command (did not recopy data).

3 seconds later, I got the success message. Started the 810H again, and got 293 hours at basic.

Thanks to Jamie, Weaknees, and all the others who figured this process out.


----------



## TiVoJosh

Can Any one send me the magic image for the 810H at all...I have tried everything on these forums and come to one conclusion....that my image is unexpandable....so if anyone could help that would be wonderful. Thanks


----------



## Praedicator

JamieP said:


> One other thing seems odd to me: an A drive that's been expanded would normally have 6 MFS partitions. The earlier message you posted indicated yours only showed 4. That implies the drive didn't expand properly. To tell for sure, I'd want to see the mfsinfo output.
> 
> You might want to try what tivoupgrade suggested and move the drive to a different IDE channel.


I'm having a similar issue where I (finally...) was able to use mfsadd to go from 81 hours to 462 hours, but in the Pioner TiVo it still says up to 81 hours.

Whenever I try to run sd-h400_unlock against the disk it gives me the following error message:

Found 6 MFS partitions
crc mismatch len=512 0x00000000 0xfecb6b9e
sector wrong in zone (69924864 0)

The STDERR value returned is 1, but I have no clue on what to try next. MFSInfo still sees the full capacity of the drive and the drive still boots my TiVo, but the TiVo just doesn't recognize the additional space.

MFSInfo returns the following information:

MFS volume set for /dev/hdc
The MFS volume set contains 6 partitions
/dev/hdc10
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc11
MFS Partition Size: 33887MiB
/dev/hdc12
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc13
MFS Partition Size: 42991MiB
/dev/hdc14
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hdc15
MFS Partition Size: 303376MiB
Total MFS volume size: 380767MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVo: 462
This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times

Any ideas?


----------



## JamieP

Praedicator said:


> I'm having a similar issue where I (finally...) was able to use mfsadd to go from 81 hours to 462 hours, but in the Pioner TiVo it still says up to 81 hours.
> ....
> /dev/hdc15
> MFS Partition Size: 303376MiB


Did you use "-r 4" when you expanded? Without it, partitions are limited to 274MB, and I see you have one larger than that. I thought the result of that omission would be a drive that wouldn't boot, but maybe not in this case.


----------



## Praedicator

JamieP said:


> Did you use "-r 4" when you expanded? Without it, partitions are limited to 274MB, and I see you have one larger than that. I thought the result of that omission would be a drive that wouldn't boot, but maybe not in this case.


Yes, I ran 'mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc' and was able to add the additional partitions. This occurs on both a 250GB and 400GB drive, they both show they've been expanded and boot the tivo.... but they both show up as 80 hours in the system information screen.


----------



## JamieP

Praedicator said:


> Yes, I ran 'mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc' and was able to add the additional partitions. This occurs on both a 250GB and 400GB drive, they both show they've been expanded and boot the tivo.... but they both show up as 80 hours in the system information screen.


Ok.

A crc error indicates a corruption in MFS, or a disk I/O error. I now remember in an another thread you said you were using a hardware disk cloner. I wonder if it might have made a corrupted copy? I guess if it were me, I'd either start over with a fresh image, or take the original 80GB drive and force a GSOD to repair any internal problems in the file system, then copy/expand the disk using mfstools, not a hardware cloner.


----------



## Praedicator

JamieP said:


> Ok.
> 
> A crc error indicates a corruption in MFS, or a disk I/O error. I now remember in an another thread you said you were using a hardware disk cloner. I wonder if it might have made a corrupted copy? I guess if it were me, I'd either start over with a fresh image, or take the original 80GB drive and force a GSOD to repair any internal problems in the file system, then copy/expand the disk using mfstools, not a hardware cloner.


Recloning the disk from mfstools is starting to sound like the best route... but I don't think the MFS file system is corrupt. The drive (even though TiVo doesn't recognize the additional space) still boots the system and all of the original data is recognized. If the hardware clone failed than the original data would not be recognized, not the data I added after the clone.

Back to the drawing board I guess... thanks for the help JamieP!!!


----------



## JamieP

Praedicator said:


> Recloning the disk from mfstools is starting to sound like the best route... but I don't think the MFS file system is corrupt.


mfstools, and the tivo, support backup inodes. If an inode crc is bad, it falls back to the backup. the sd-h400_unlock tool doesn't do that. If the inode has a bad crc, it just bails. So it could still be a file system corruption that mfstools and the tivo can deal with, but sd-h400_unlock cannot. A GSOD cleanup *might* repair it. There's a magic key sequence you can hold down on the remote during boot to force a GSOD cleanup. I've forgotten what it is, but you should be able to find it in a search. You won't want to run it on the large disks unless you've increased your swap so that you have at least 1MB of swap per 2GB of disk. It should be fine on the original 80GB disk.


----------



## SonyTiVoLover

I've had an upgraded Pioneer TiVo for about 18 months now. Never a day of problems. Now, around July 31, 2005 (end of the month), the unit successfully dials in for guide data, but is only on for about 30 seconds. The call then completes successfully, and spends about a minute processing whatever it downloaded, but no guide data is added to my system. 

I've contacted TiVo about this and they confirm that my account is in good standing and say there are no problems on their end. However, they say their server logs show that I'm only downloading a small fraction of what I was previously downloading. I looks to me like their server isn't serving my unit the data but they assure me there is no problem with either my account or their servers and I have no reason to doubt this. The system and modem seem to be functioning fine as the system connects and completes calls successfully. Just no guide data downloaded. I've gone through guided setup twice and confirmed I do have stations selected.

Nothing has changed recently with my account or with my Pioneer unit. The software hasn't been upgraded lately (still running 5.2.2-01-2-275), I've deleted programs so I know there's space on the hard drives and everything else works perfectly.

Any ideas as to why I'm not downloading guide data?


----------



## jimphillips224

Has anybody had success restoring the magic image to an 810H using a mac??


----------



## gibby

Ok just ran the weaknees upgrade for my 810h, from 80 gig to 250 gig and failed.
everything went perfictly even after the backup and restore it said I had added 202 hrs to my recording time but when I put it into the unit and booted It only says 91hrs ???
it there anything else I can do to fix this ?
what is this magic disk and were is it 
also I would like to try the unlock tool as well but I don't know the commands or where to get it
mark


----------



## JamieP

gibby said:


> Ok just ran the weaknees upgrade for my 810h, from 80 gig to 250 gig and failed.


Look back about 10 posts here.


----------



## gibby

Ok just pulled out the hard drive again and ran the the command line 
SD-h400_unlock /dev/hda I did not use the -w switch ? I did not know what that is but after I ran the command It came back with sucess but I still only have 91 hrs instead of 250

I think I'm going to try the mfsadd -x -r 4 /dev/hdc
at this point I have nothing to loose anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## JamieP

gibby said:


> I did not use the -w switch ?


Then it didn't change anything. You need to follow the directions in the weaknees instructions.


> I did not know what that is but after I ran the command It came back with sucess but I still only have 91 hrs instead of 250.


If you ran "*sd-h400_unlock -h*" you'd see full usage instructions, including:


Code:


Without the -w option, the program is running in test mode: it will show you
the changes it would make, but it won't write them to disk.


----------



## bnm81002

weaknees said:


> If you can't find it, the software posted by JamieP for the Toshiba SD-H400 seems to break the barrier on the 810H images also.
> 
> It's on our CD, and info is on our upgrade instructions site. Just act as if the unit in question is the Toshiba SD-H400:
> 
> http://www.upgrade-instructions.com


I am confused on your response here, what software are you referring to? what is on your CD? I don't see any upgrade instructions from PTV, just hinsdale and weaknees guides? are you saying to use Toshiba SD-H400as the upgrade unit in the weaknees guide instead of Pioneer DVR-810H unit? also, when I download the free boot disk, I get a blank screen page after the download, I don't see anything, how do I download it properly?
I am planning on replacing the drive in my Pioneer DVR-810H unit, I was going to use the weaknees guide to upgrade with, but I don't know which CD do I need, I have the weaknees Boot CD off the guide and also the PTVupgrade LBA48 CD v4.01 with enhancements, do I need to use both CD's?
thanks for the help


----------



## gibby

Thanks Jamie,
I will try it with the -w switch 
I can't find the instructions of using the that command on weaknees website only the one that I used all readdy to replace the disk and it didn't have anything about the SD-h400_unlock command or msfadd 
thanks for you help and we will see what happens tomorrow


----------



## JamieP

gibby said:


> I can't find the instructions of using the that command on weaknees website only the one that I used all readdy to replace the disk and it didn't have anything about the SD-h400_unlock command or msfadd thanks for you help and we will see what happens tomorrow


Start here. Click "Click here to start your TiVo Upgrade". That will take you to a page where you pick your tivo model. Pick "Toshiba SD-H400" rather than the Pioneer 810H that you actually have. Answer the rest of the questions and you'll get to an instruction page that includes the sd-h400_unlock command.

There should also be a README_sd-h400_unlock.txt text document on the disk along with the program itself. That document provides more information.


----------



## gibby

Ok got the new command line, pulled the drive again, ran the command line switch, put the dive back into the Tivo, booted it up and WOW
Variable, up to 327 hours !!!!!!
is that ture if I only installed a 250 gig drive ?


----------



## bnm81002

JamieP said:


> Start here. Click "Click here to start your TiVo Upgrade". That will take you to a page where you pick your tivo model. Pick "Toshiba SD-H400" rather than the Pioneer 810H that you actually have. Answer the rest of the questions and you'll get to an instruction page that includes the sd-h400_unlock command.
> 
> There should also be a README_sd-h400_unlock.txt text document on the disk along with the program itself. That document provides more information.


hey Jamie, you answered my questions that I posted for PTVupgrade on the previous page(post # 269) which disk contains the text document though?
I have the ptvlba48 v.401 with enhancements and I don't see it there? I also don't see it on the weaknees lba boot cd as well? how do I download the free version of the ptvlba48 v.401, when I downloaded it, the page is empty? 
thanks


----------



## JamieP

bnm81002 said:


> hey Jamie, you answered my questions that I posted for PTVupgrade on the previous page(post # 269) which disk contains the text document though?
> I have the ptvlba48 v.401 with enhancements and I don't see it there? I also don't see it on the weaknees lba boot cd as well?


Boot from the disk. Do a "which sd-h400_unlock". That will tell you the directory where the program lives. The document is probably in the same place. Alternatively, look on DDB where it was originally posted.


> how do I download the free version of the ptvlba48 v.401, when I downloaded it, the page is empty?
> thanks


Ask the vendor. This may be an issue with your web browser and their site.


----------



## bnm81002

JamieP said:


> Boot from the disk. Do a "which sd-h400_unlock". That will tell you the directory where the program lives. The document is probably in the same place. Alternatively, look on DDB where it was originally posted.Ask the vendor. This may be an issue with your web browser and their site.


so I'm better off with the ptvlba48 v.401(enhancements) than the weaknees lba boot cd, ptv has the killhdinitrd kernels and >137GB support that weaknees doesn't, correct?
ah I saw the thread over at DDB posted by someone I've seen here somewhere  
very cool thread too but I can I still use that sd-h400_unlock from DDB even if I don't have Tivo subscription service(just have Basic service) I know the "DDB unlock" is more entailed with goodies  
thanks Jamie


----------



## JamieP

bnm81002 said:


> ... can I still use that sd-h400_unlock from DDB even if I don't have Tivo subscription service(just have Basic service) I know the "DDB unlock" is more entailed with goodies


All it does is remove the capacity lock; nothing more. It does not matter if it is tivo basic or tivo plus.


----------



## bnm81002

JamieP said:


> All it does is remove the capacity lock; nothing more. It does not matter if it is tivo basic or tivo plus.


cool, so I can use the ptvlba48 4.01 with enhancements as my boot cd ISO image then when I upgrade using the weaknees guide?
I like that guide over hinsdale because of it's simple and easier to understand and use


----------



## tivoupgrade

bnm81002 said:


> cool, so I can use the ptvlba48 4.01 with enhancements as my boot cd ISO image then when I upgrade using the weaknees guide?
> I like that guide over hinsdale because of it's simple and easier to understand and use


You should have no problem doing so... FYI, we updated the CD to 4.02 (I haven't updated the post yet), but no changes that would be considered "on topic" here.

Thx


----------



## bnm81002

tivoupgrade said:


> You should have no problem doing so... FYI, we updated the CD to 4.02 (I haven't updated the post yet), but no changes that would be considered "on topic" here.
> 
> Thx


unless you're willing to send me the $5 version for free, I'm not paying another $5 for something that I have already, even if it's the 4.01 version


----------



## tivoupgrade

bnm81002 said:


> unless you're willing to send me the $5 version for free, I'm not paying another $5 for something that I have already, even if it's the 4.01 version


Not suggesting that you purchase the 4.02 version or even use the free one; the single change made has no bearing on the problem you trying to solve. ;-)


----------



## rmarshll

Drive Crashed .. Lost all my Images


----------



## bnm81002

rmarshll said:


> i have a 810H image that has been upgraded to 7.2 software which is able to be expanded to larger hard drives. I used the same image on my 300GB Drive in my Pioneer Dvr-810H
> 
> I would be happy to upload it to some's FTP so that it may be shared with other TIVO Users


you don't mind sending me that image through a PM here? thanks


----------



## rmarshll

Drive Crashed .. Lost all my Images


----------



## bhingi

Hello All,

I just purchased the Pioneer DVR-810H-S and had a few questions before I proceed and upgrade the hard drive. I just read this post from the beginning and want to be clear on what needs to be done.

By the way, this device is really cool and can be found for cheap on ebay nowadays   Anyway...

Immediately, after turning the unit on and plugging in the usb network adapater, the Tivo called home and got the proper firmware update and service update.

In the System Information screen, my Tivo shows that it was updated to 7.2.1-tak-01-2-275.

Please tell me if the following general proposed steps for the upgrade will work fine:

1) Remove the old drive from the Tivo, connect to my PC, boot with the PTV free cd.

2) Backup the drive to my PC.

3) Connect my new drive to the PC, boot with the PTV free cd.

4) Restore the backup to the new 300GB hard drive.

5) Put new drive in the Tivo, then clear and delete - is this still necessary, if my setup will be the same or would like to retain recordings? Then I should be good to go with the full size of the drive available?

Please let me know if I have overlooked anything. I am looking to make this my weekend hobby project 

Thanks for all your help...


----------



## weaknees

That all looks good. You don't need a Clear and Delete if you are using the image on the same machine it came from (which you are).


----------



## shawnrhea

I would be greatly indebt to you for this info please as my 810's hd has passed on. thank you


----------



## weaknees

shawnrhea said:


> I would be greatly indebt to you for this info please as my 810's hd has passed on. thank you


Is this regarding our post?


----------

